# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Προπολεμικά - Pre-war >  Καφηρεύς [Έσπερος - Xantha, Solyst, Sea Maid, Kaphireus, Esperos, Struma]

## Nicholas Peppas

_Kafireus_  had a very distinguished career in the _Chalkis-Limne-Stylis-Oreoi-Volos_ run... She was one of the main ships of this run pre-war, long before _Kyknos_.

I vaguely remember her in the very early 1950s. The Miramar shows nothing

Kafireus.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

H σιλουέτα του φαίνεται εξαιρετικά παλαιάς κοπής... προσωπικά δεν το είχα ξανακούσει και αυτό με ιντριγκάρει  :Wink:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> H σιλουέτα του φαίνεται εξαιρετικά παλαιάς κοπής... προσωπικά δεν το είχα ξανακούσει και αυτό με ιντριγκάρει


I recall reading something about *Καφηρεύς* in a document about the Evoikos route many years ago...  If I am correct this was another yacht-type ship and I would guess it was from the 1900s or 1910s which would make her 50 years old by the time she was retired. The postcard above must be from the 1910s or 1920s because it shows the very early cars of the train that was going from Volos to Milies...  Now, it is time for me to start checking the Greek Google again for any mention of *Καφηρεύς*

----------


## Haddock

Δεν γνωρίζω το πλοίο αλλά στη φωτογραφία αυτό που φαίνεται στην μπάντα του, θυμίζει τροχό, αν υποθέσουμε ότι ήταν τροχοκίνητο στην αρχική του μορφή.

Edit: Να είναι ίσως *αυτό* το οποίο όμως *ναυάγησε* στα 1942.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Δεν γνωρίζω το πλοίο αλλά στη φωτογραφία αυτό που φαίνεται στην μπάντα του, θυμίζει τροχό, αν υποθέσουμε ότι ήταν τροχοκίνητο στην αρχική του μορφή.
> 
> Edit: Να είναι ίσως *αυτό* το οποίο όμως *ναυάγησε* στα 1942.


paroskayak: What did you discoverer??? If indeed the *Kafireus* and the _Struma_ is the same ship then we have a major discovery. The *Struma* is a rather legendary and sad ship. We will have to further check all these things. But I do remember a _Kafireus_ in the early 1950s!

Please read this http://www.sephardicstudies.org/struma.html especially the statement 



> "On December 12, 1941, a *Greek boat* with a Bulgarian captain (G. T. Gorbatenko) under a Panamanian flag left Constanza, Romania bound for Palestine. The 769 passengers on board the 180-ton Struma had paid an exorbitant price for passage on this boat. The ship Struma carried 769 Jews from Romania (both Sephardic and Ashkenazi) to British Palestine in 1942. It was stranded for ten weeks in Istanbul, because Britain didn't permit them to enter the Country. The British government steadfastly refused them visas to Palestine as illegal entrants of an enemy country (Romania). The local Turkish Jewish community helped feed the passengers during the 70 days that the ship remained in the port, prior to its untimely demise. The Struma was towed into the open sea and sunk by a soviet sub on February 24, 1942. Only one person survived - David Stoliar, who now lives in the United States."

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Some additional information about the *Struma*, if indeed it is the _Kafireus_, is found here from a diving expedition http://www.struma.org/ in 2001.

The story is briefly like this as presented by Greg Buxton whose parents passed away on the _Struma_




> The outlook for the Jewish population of Romania in the late 1930's and early 40's was extremely grim. The Iron Guard and others were massacring thousands of Jews and forcing many others into labour gangs. Many people who were able fled to more friendly countries. Palestine was, with the League of Nations mandate allowing for the settlement of 20,000 Jews each year and its British administration, an obvious choice.





> Groups of young Romanian Jews started to organise vessels to get people there. These were generally rejected by the British and their passengers imprisoned in Cyprus, or in camps in Palestine. Many never made it there at all. The Patria and Mefkure were to notable examples. 
> In 1941 the _Struma_ was advertised as suitable ship for the voyage. *To pay the huge fees demanded by the ship owners and to bribe the numerous officials* in Romania, they had to get as many people as possible on board. Each person paid the equivalent of over $1,000 at today's rates. When the time came to travel to Constansa on Romania's Black Sea coast to start the journey, there were nearly 800 people with tickets. Many people were transported from Bucharest in cattle trains where they lived with no food or water for two days. When they were let out they saw a ship of no more than 160feet in length. 
> *Due to the tiny size of the Struma***, they had to strip their baggage down to 10 Kg leaving a huge pile behind. The Romanian officials searched everyone and removed most valuables and money. Embarking, they found that there were stacks of small bunks 8 or 10 high, some below the deck and some in a makeshift deck house. There was only one fresh water outlet and little in the way of sanitation. Before departure, the Romanian port police came on board and removed all the copper cooking pots, replacing them with iron ones. 
> So on the 11th December 1941, *779 desperate refugees* and 10 Bulgarian crew, set out for Palestine. *The engine on the Struma was tiny and very old*. It failed just a few miles out of port. After drifting for a while and failing to effect repairs, the captain made contact with a passing tug boat who's captain agreed to fix the engine but demanded all the wedding rings, which was all of value the passengers had left, as payment. 
> *The engine coughed and spluttered it's way over the next 3 days towards Turkey failing for the last time close to a mine field near the Bosphorus entrance. A Turkish tug brought Struma safely into the port of Istanbul.*
> Now began a prolonged series of discussions between the Turkish authorities and the British. The Colonial Office, and the high commissioner for Palestine, MacMichael, flatly refused to agree to the passengers entering Palestine. This was restating British policy regarding "illegal" immigrants to Palestine. The British ambassador and the Turkish foreign office tried to persuade MacMichael to change his mind. Despite numerous debates in Parliament and pressure from the Jewish communities around the world, the British government didn't move an inch. 
> The Turks for their part did not want to offer sanctuary to any more Jewish refugees. They were trying to remain neutral and had little enough resources for their own people. *So for 70 days, the Struma lay in the outer harbour of Istanbul.* Supplies were organised by the local Jewish community. The ships committee and the captain managed to get the engine taken ashore for repair, after inspectors confirmed it was indeed unusable. 
> Conditions rapidly deteriorated on board. With no washing water, little fresh food, the diet being mostly biscuits and very occasional fruit, and stench of human waste, it was amazing that disease did not take hold. Passengers could only spend 1 hour a day on deck due to the huge numbers and tiny size of the ship. 8 people were taken off while they waited. A family of 4 had the safety secured by the intervention of Vehbi Koc, who was an influential business man in Turkey. 3 people had expired, but valid entry visas for Palestine, they were allowed to continue overland. The last was a pregnant woman who suffered a miscarriage, and was allowed to visit the hospital. 
> *With no permits forthcoming from the British and no functioning engine, the captain and crew had little choice but to remain.* On February 23rd 1942, *Turkish police took control of the Struma easily defeating the passengers efforts to repel them*. They cut the anchor chains and attached lines. *The Struma was towed back into the Black Sea.* The passengers cries for help were clearly heard by the residents along the Bosphorus. Sheets with "SAVE US" written on them in Hebrew and English, were hung over the sides. 
> ...




My first reaction is that even at war, the "officials" acted as animals and that the Turkish police was subhuman..

In the same Web site there is a letter from Greg Buxton's grandparents to their son in which it is mentioned that Struma was of 140 tons.

In the Romanian Wikipedia for the ship Struma http://ro.wikipedia.org/wiki/Struma_(nav%C4%83) there are two sketches of Struma, a sketch for design and a prototype by Spyridon Manoliu. The two sketches are reproduced below. The model has been built by him. He indicates

The real _Struma_, was built in 1867 in Newcastle (GB) and was a stream & sail boat. It is impossible to find a picture from this ship. Only some drawings.

And then he makes a very interesting observation!

_The picture called Struma frequently presented on the web, with a long ship, is a vietnamese boat-people ship._

Now, see below and compare to *Kafireus* above! I think we have our answer.. And it is a very sad one..
Struma2.jpg
Struma.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

My Romanian is not great but it is passable. So, here is what the Romanian Wikipedia site says about Struma/Kafireus.




> &Icirc;n 8 decembrie 1941 pasagerii ajung la Constanţa, unde se ambarchează pe vasul _Struma_, o "epavă plutitoare" construită la Newcastle, &icirc;n Anglia, &icirc;n 1867, imatriculată &icirc;n Panama, şi aparţin&acirc;nd companiei greceşti Singros, reprezentată &icirc;n Rom&acirc;nia de agenţia maritimă Stefan D'Andreea & Jean Pandelis.


_On December 8, 1941, the passengers left Constanza with the ship Struma, built in Newcastle, England in 1867 and registered in Panama, belonging to the Greek company Singros, represented in Romania by the maritime agency of Stefan Andreas and Jean Pandelis!_




> Motorul de 300 CP nu era cel de origine,


_The motor of 300 hp was the original one (!)_



> Nava din fier, cu un tonaj de 642,36 tone, avea două catarge, o lungime de 46,40 m, şi o lărgime de numai 8,70 m, ceeace provoca un ruliu cumplit.


Iron ship had a tonnage of 642,36 tons, double compatments, length of 46,60 m and width of 8,70 m which created complete rolling...

The _Turkish version_ of the *Struma/Kafireus* is different http://tr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Struma
It calls the ship "an English ship, of Panamanian flag, Bulgarian captain and the Greek Pandeils owner". It gives her as having 46 m length, 6 m width (!!!) and 227 tons!

Also the _Hebrew site_ http://he.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D7%A1%...95%D7%9E%D7%94
provides no technical data but concentrates on the human loss and presents the memorial of the *Struma* victims in Ashod, Israel along with the well known but incorrect picture.

Surprisingly enough Yad Vashem has very little
Struma.pdf

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Finally, this is the entry in New Zealand's Miramar

_Built at Palmers' in Jarrow and launched on June 24, 1867. Named Xantha_ and served as a yacht. 132 tons!  Surprisingly they know nothing else!

Another source indicates _she was probably launched on June 23, 1866 as a schooner belonging to Lord Paget

_And then there are all the comments on http://www.worldwar2.ro/forum/index.php?showtopic=798 that I summarize below

_ Re: Refugee ship Struma 
Author: Paul Silverstone (---.c3-0.80w-ubr1.nyr-80w.ny.cable.rcn.com) 
Date:   02-19-04 21:46 
The true identity of the Struma has not been confirmed. The original name of Xantha was given in Wasserstein's book "Britain and the Jews of Europe." 

But the recent book "Death on the Black Sea" by Douglas Frantz and Catherine Collins describes her as having been "a two-masted sailing vessel" with an auxiliary engine added later. They write that it was first registered in 1830 as Macedonia of 130 tons. Before WWII Bulgarian owners had used it as a cattle barge on the Danube. 
So which is correct? I lean towards the vessel built in 1867 by Palmers as mentioned above. 
I have seen the Romanian film which is interesting. The only picture, indistinct, of the Struma existing shows her in Istanbul harbor in 1942._ 

Below the incorrectly identified *Struma

*Struma.jpg

----------


## Haddock

Νίκο, τις ίδιες πληροφορίες έχω για το μοιραίο πλοίο, αν είναι το Καφηρεύς. Υπάρχει *καταχώρηση* για το Xantha, αν πρόκειται για το ίδιο σκαρί με το ζητούμενο μας. Επίσης, παραθέτω μερικά επιπλέον στοιχεία που περιπλέκουν περισσότερο το κουβάρι του Sturma. Τελικά, κανένας δεν είναι σίγουρος για την ταυτοποίηση είτε του Καφηρεύς ή του Sturma.

Απόσπασμα από το βιβλίο: _Death on the Black Sea: The Untold Story of the Struma by Douglas Frantz_




> By the fall of 1941, the supply of seaworthy vessels had dwindled even further and ticket prices had risen even higher. The deaths on the Patria and the Salvador and the internment of those who had made it to Palestine had sapped the resolve of some of the supporters of the aliyah bet. In the aftermath of the Darien episode, the Mossad had pulled its agents out of Romania and Istanbul. Yet even the risks of internment or sinking seemed more appealing to many than the consequences of staying in Romania.
> A year earlier, Pandelis had tried to interest the Mossad agents in the Struma as a candidate for a voyage. The ship was old and in terrible condition. It was first registered in 1830 as the Macedonia and at the time it was a two-masted sailing vessel. It weighed one hundred thirty tons and it was one hundred fifty feet long, with a maximum width of slightly less than eighteen feet. Over the years, a small auxiliary engine had been added and its weak wooden sides buttressed with metal plates. Before World War II, its Bulgarian owners had used the ship as a cattle barge on the Danube, but by the time war broke out it was deemed so unfit for sea travel that the German military had not bothered to requisition it.
> The Mossad had intended to lash the Struma to a larger and more powerful ship, the Darien, to enable another two hundred or so additional passengers to escape earlier in 1941. But the German occupation of Bulgaria had stranded the smaller ship there, and the Darien had eventually sailed alone.



Απόσπασμα από το βιβλίο: _Escaping the Holocaust: Illegal Immigration to the Land of Israel by Dalia Ofer_




> Such was the situation when the Struma, candidate for an aliyah bet voyage since 1940, was once again proposed for a voyage. The ship was known to be very old, and it was hardly thought fit for the purpose, as it was not equipped with a motor powerful enough for sea travel. It bore a first registry date of 1830, had been under Greek ownership (under the name Macedonia), and flew the Panamanian flag. It measured 53 by 20 feet, weighed 180 tons, and was being used as a cattle barge on the Danube. Ze'ev Shind later explained that the Mossad had intended to lash the boat to the Darien and tow it, thus enabling 250 more passengers to sail. However, the German entry into Bulgaria forced the Mossad to abandon the plan. As a result, the Struma remained behind in the hands of Pandelis, the owner.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Νίκο, τις ίδιες πληροφορίες έχω για το μοιραίο πλοίο, αν είναι το Καφηρεύς. Υπάρχει *καταχώρηση* για το Xantha, αν πρόκειται για το ίδιο σκαρί με το ζητούμενο μας. Επίσης, παραθέτω μερικά επιπλέον στοιχεία που περιπλέκουν περισσότερο το κουβάρι του Sturma. Τελικά, κανένας δεν είναι σίγουρος για την ταυτοποίηση είτε του Καφηρεύς ή του Sturma.


Ari, I read these two as well before I posted my research. I just do not believe them and several other sources do not believe the version that it was a barge called Macedonia.  I wonder if you can compare (by cutting and pasting) the lower part of my postcard with Manoliu's model. For me these two are the proof...  Also do you have the Lloyd Register around 1930 to see if indeed she was taken off their records?

Doesn't anyone have Greek newspapers of the 1930s to see ads of *Kafireus*?

Finally read http://books.google.com/books?id=vpj...esult#PPA54,M1
There are many references to *Struma* and _Pandelis


_

----------


## Haddock

Μας μπέρδεψες συνονόματε  :Smile:  Ο Ellinis φαντάζομαι ότι μπορεί να έχει περισσότερες πληροφορίες στο αρχείο του για το Struma. Στο αρχείο τύπου δεν έχω βρει κάποια καταχώρηση μέχρι τώρα. Η φωτογραφία της καρτ ποστάλ σου, δεν είναι καθαρή και δεν μπορώ με σιγουριά να ξεχωρίσω τη σιλουέτα του πλοίου. Γι αυτό και αναρωτήθηκα εξ' αρχής αν το Καφηρεύς ήταν όντως το Struma.

----------


## Ellinis

Ε.. δεν το περίμενα να πάρει «φωτιά» το θέμα του Καφηρεύς. Μπράβο και στους δύο Νίκους για την έρευνα που έκαναν. 

Τώρα σε ότι αφορά την ταυτότητα του Καφηρεύς…




> If I am correct this was another yacht-type ship and I would guess it was from the 1900s or 1910s which would make her 50 years old by the time she was retired. The postcard above must be from the 1910s or 1920s





> But I do remember a Kafireus in the early 1950s!



Κρίνοντας από το σουλούπι του πλοίου, θα συμφωνήσω ότι ήταν πρώην γιότ, ναυπηγημένο σίγουρα πριν το 1910, ίσως και πριν το 1890.
Αν η καρτ ποστάλ είναι προπολεμική τότε το συγκεκριμένο Καφηρεύς δεν μπορεί να ταξίδεψε μετά τον πόλεμο. Αν είχε επιβιώσει τον πόλεμο θα το γνωρίζαμε μιας και τα πλοία που ξαναταξιδεψαν μετά τον πόλεμο είναι καταγεγραμμένα. 
Βέβαια υπάρχει η περίπτωση να ταξίδεψε 2ο Καφηρεύς μετά τον πόλεμο, αλλά δεν έχω διαβάσει κάπου για αυτό. 
Επίσης, δεν βυθίστηκε κατά τη διάρκεια του πολέμου γιατί θα είχε καταγραφεί.
¶ρα αν το Καφηρεύς ήταν τελικά προπολεμικό, τότε είχε πουληθεί πριν τον πόλεμο.

Μάλλον δεν θα βρούμε διαφήμιση του στις εφημερίδες της εποχής. Στο βαθμό που τις έχω ψάξει, έχω δει καταχωρήσεις μόνο από μεγάλες εταιρείες. 

Σε ό,τι αφορά τον τροχό που ανέφερε ο paroskayak, πραγματικά έτσι φαίνεται αλλά η ανάλυση της φωτο δεν είναι καλή και η βάρκα που είναι μπροστά σε συνδυασμό με κάποιο μπαρκαρίζο μπορεί να προκαλούν οφθαλμαπάτες..

Πάμε να δούμε τι έχουμε για την ταυτότητα του Struma

Εδώ έχουμε δύο βασικές εκδοχές: 
1) ναυπηγημένο το 1867 στην Αγγλία (στο Newcastle ως ? ή στο Jarrow ως _Xantha_) . Το τονάζ «παίζει» από 132 ως 662 τόνους αλλά αυτό είναι συνηθισμένο… 
Το ότι το Miramar δεν αναφέρει τι απέγινε, επίσης είναι συνηθισμένο για τις εγγραφές του σε μικρά πλοία του 19ου αιώνα.
2) ναυπηγημένο το 1830 ως ιστιοφόρο _Μακεδονία_, με τονάζ 130-180.

Προσωπικά ανάμεσα στα 2 σενάρια, θα διάλεγα το πρώτο, αλλά χωρίς να έχω τεκμήρια… απλά μου φαίνεται απίθανο ένα ξύλινο σκαρί 110 ετών να είχε αντέξει ως τότε.

Σε ότι αφορά τους ιδιοκτήτες, φαίνεται πως ο Παντελής ήταν είτε ιδιοκτήτης είτε διαχειριστής. Η αναφορά του Τούρκικου site για Αγγλική ιδιοκτησία είναι απίθανη μιας και οι ¶γγλοι δεν θα επέτρεπαν τέτοια δραστηριότητα.
Στην σημαία συμφωνούν όλοι πως ήταν Παναμά και αυτό εξηγεί πως δεν είχε ήδη κατασχεθεί το 1941.
Tέλος, σε ό,τι αφορά την περίφημη φωτο του Struma στην Πόλη, εμένα το σκαρί μου μοιάζει για πλοίο που θα μπορούσε να είναι ναυπήγησης 18.. και δεν ξέρω τι εννοεί ο ρουμάνος όταν λέει βιετναμέζικο ”boat-people”. Η πλώρη και η πρύμνη τουλάχιστον θυμίζουν γιοτ, βέβαια θα πρέπει να έχει δεχτεί πολλές μετατροπές ενώ λείπει το φουγάρο. Οπότε δεν βγάζω συμπεράσμα. 

Τώρα πάμε να δούμε τη πιθανότητα το Καφηρεύς να είναι το Struma

Το μοντέλο του Manoliu μοιάζει πολύ με το Καφηρεύς, αλλά όπως και η ζωγραφιά του μοιάζει πολύ με αρκετά προπολεμικά ακτοπλοϊκά μας, και γενικότερα με τα γιότ που ναυπηγήθηκαν πριν το 1900.

Πιστεύω ότι για να καταλήξουμε στο αν το Καφηρεύς ήταν το Struma θα πρέπει να ανακαλύψουμε την ταυτότητα οποιουδήποτε από τα δύο. Και επειδή για το Struma φαίνεται πως όσοι προσπάθησαν δεν τα κατάφερα, ας εστιάσουμε να δούμε τι απέγινε το Καφηρεύς.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ε.. δεν το περίμενα να πάρει «φωτιά» το θέμα του Καφηρεύς. Μπράβο και στους δύο Νίκους για την έρευνα που έκαναν. 
> 
> Τώρα σε ότι αφορά την ταυτότητα του Καφηρεύς…


Ari, I want to rush and respond that I enjoyed very much your detailed analysis of what we know and do not know about *Kafireus*. I can only add th at me recollection comes from my early days in Greece and is related to documents my maternal grandfather (who passed away in 1949) had in his files. I vaguely remember a _Kazamias_ of the 1940s (?) that had a mention of this... All this information is in my sister's apartment  in Athens and very difficult to retrieve.

----------


## Ellinis

> Doesn't anyone have Greek newspapers of the 1930s to see ads of *Kafireus*?


Να που η έρευνα στο ηλεκτρονικό αρχείο της βιβλιοθήκης της Ελλάδος απέδωσε!

Δύο διαφημίσεις του Καφηρεύς απο την εφημερίδα Εμπρός
του Νοεμβρίου  1916
11-16 kafireus.gif

και Σεπτεμβρίου 1919
9-19 Kafireus.gif

Φαίνεται πως καταλήγουμε πως ο Καφηρεύς ήταν προπολεμικό ακτοπλοϊκό που πουλήθηκε πριν την έναρξη του β' παγκόσμιου.
Ενας τρόπος για να μάθουμε αν ταυτίζεται με το Struma, είναι να βρούμε την ημερομηνία και το τόπο ναυπήγησης. Ίσως αυτό το Σάββατο να έχω πρόσβαση σε παλιούς τόμους του Lloyd's Register και εκεί πρέπει να έχει τα στοιχεία που θέλουμε.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

EXCEPTIONAL!!!!!! BRAVO!!!!

----------


## Haddock

Ellinis, πέτυχες διάνα με το αρχείο τύπου. Tο βιβλίο «With No Way Out: The Story of the Struma : Documents and Testimonies» By Efraim Ofir επιβεβαιώνει ως ένα βαθμό αυτά που ήδη γνωρίζαμε αν και αναφέρεται στο ιστορικό του Καφηρεύς ως Xanta αντί για Xantha.




> According to one version, built in Newcastle, it was mentioned for the first time as the Xanta, on Lloyd's 1874 list. In 1895 it was mentioned on the list of yachts as the Sea Maid, while in 1902 we hear of it as Kaphireus under the Greek flag and in 1934...


Edit: Επειδή η προηγούμενη παράγραφος δεν ήταν ολόκληρη και μας άφηνε αρκετά ερωτηματικά, βρήκα μια ακόμα αναφορά για το μοιραίο πλοίο που υποθέτουμε ότι ήταν το προπολεμικό Καφηρεύς.

Από το βιβλίο «Auschwitz and the Allies» του Martin Gilbert, εκδόσεων Michael Joseph/Rainbird στα 1981:




> The Struma had been built in 1867 in Newcastle, and first sailed as the Xantha. In 1888 she had been lengthened, and substantially altered, and was still British-owned until 1902, when bought by a Greek shipowner. In 1934, as the Esperos, she was sailing under the Bulgarian flag. As the Struma, in 1942, she was registered in Panama, 226 tons gross, 140 net, with a Bulgarian captain and crew.


Τελικά, τα στοιχεία που έχουμε συλλέξει δείχνουν τουλάχιστον ότι η πρώτη θεωρία ενισχύεται ότι το Struma όντως ταξίδεψε στην Ελλάδα είτε ως Καφηρεύς ή ως Έσπερος.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ellinis, πέτυχες διάνα με το αρχείο τύπου. Tο βιβλίο «With No Way Out: The Story of the Struma : Documents and Testimonies» By Efraim Ofir επιβεβαιώνει ως ένα βαθμό αυτά που ήδη γνωρίζαμε αν και αναφέρεται στο ιστορικό του Καφηρεύς ως Xanta αντί για Xantha.


I think these statements indicate that the ship *Kafireus* is most probably -and most unfortunately- the *Struma* that I have known since my first visit Israel at Yad Vasem of Jerusalem. The story of the *Struma* is known to all the older Israelis...




> Τελικά, τα στοιχεία που έχουμε συλλέξει δείχνουν τουλάχιστον ότι η πρώτη θεωρία ενισχύεται ότι το *Struma* όντως ταξίδεψε στην Ελλάδα είτε ως *Καφηρεύς* ή ως *Έσπερος*.


Your latest reference to *Esperos* as a possible name for _Struma_ led me to search for these two together. I found one site http://www.wlb-stuttgart.de/seekrieg...ht_schiffe.htm that has significant new information that now brings new questions on the identity of the *Kafireus*. Here is the citation (block letters are mine)




> * DIE STRUMA-KATASTROPHE*
> Am 12.12.1941 lief ein weiteres Fl&uuml;chtlingsschiff, die zu tragischer Ber&uuml;hmtheit gelangte *STRUMA*, von Constanta aus. W&auml;hrend &uuml;ber den Aufenthalt des Schiffes in Istanbul und die Tatsache seines Unterganges an vielen Stellen berichtet worden ist, 66) blieben einerseits die Herkunft des Schiffes, und andererseits die Umst&auml;nde, die zum Untergang f&uuml;hrten, weitgehend unbekannt. Tatsachlich handelte es sich bei dem Schiff um die bei der Werft Palmers SB Co. in Newcastle gebaute Yacht *CORNELIA* (1880, 469 BRT) von 57,1 m L&#228;nge, 7,7 m Breite und 1,1 m T&iuml;efgang. Sie hatte urspr&uuml;nglich 3 Masten, war mit einer 2-Zylinder Expansionsmaschine ausger&uuml;stet und aus Eisen gebaut. Bis 1885 geh&ouml;rte sie dem Marquis of Londonderry und war in Sunderland registriert. Dann ging sie bis 1890 im gleichen Hafen an einen Mr. MacKinnon &uuml;ber und 1897 an einen Thomas Clarke, von 1908 bis 1911 geh&ouml;rte sie E.G. Gibb. 1911 bis 1912 war sie _unter gleichem Namen unter &ouml;sterreichisch- ungarischer Flagge in Spalato im Besitz einer Fa. Papaic & Novak registriert_. *1913 ging das Schiff in griechische H&auml;nde* &uuml;ber und erhielt zun&auml;chst den Namen *MAKEDONIA*. Von 1925 bis 1929 fuhr es dann unter dem Namen *IOANNINA* f&uuml;r eine *S.A. Ionienne de Navigation & Vap. Ioanulato in Pir&auml;us* und von 1930 bis 1934 _unter gleichem Namen_ *f&uuml;r die Hellenic Coast Lines in Pir&auml;us*. _1934 wurde das Schiff nach Bulgarien verkauft_ und ist wahrscheinlich mit dem seit dieser Zeit _in Varna liegenden yachtartigen alten Schiff ESPEROS identisch,_ dessen 80 PS Bolinder-Motor nach etwa 5 Jahren ausgebaut wurde, so dass das Schiff nun als Seeleichter verwendet werden konnte.67) _Am 14.12.1940 wurde es von einer Aktiengesellschaft "Struma" gekauft und auf diesen Namen umgetauft._ _W&auml;hrend der &Uuml;berholung wurde ein neuer Motor eingebaut,_ und am 15.12.1941 verkaufte die Struma AG das Motorschiff *STRUMA* an Dr. Baruch Konfino, der das zu diesem Zweck entsprechend der RUDNITCHAR hergerichtete Schiff f&uuml;r eine Fahrt nach Pal&auml;stina einsetzen wollte. Die urspr&uuml;nglich f&uuml;r Anfang M&auml;rz 1941 vorgesehene Fahrt musste verschoben werden, nachdem am 2. M&auml;rz deutsche Truppen in Bulgarien einger&uuml;ckt waren. So lief das Schiff schlie&szlig;lich erst am 12.12. um 14.00 Uhr_ unter der F&uuml;hrung des bereits erw&auml;hnten Kapit&auml;ns G.T. Gorbatenko unter der Panama-Flagge au_s. An Bord befanden sich 769 j&uuml;dische Fl&uuml;chtlinge, die zum &uuml;berwiegenden Teil aus der Bukowina und Bessarabien, zum kleineren Teil aus dem altrum&auml;nischen Gebiet kamen. Man hatte zun&auml;chst damit gerechnet, die Reise von Constanta nach Istanbul in etwa 14 Stunden zur&uuml;cklegen zu k&ouml;nnen. Gr&ouml;&szlig;ere Vorr&auml;te an Lebensmitteln und Wasser befanden sich deshalb nicht an Bord. Es gab nur eine kleine K&uuml;che, die zur Versorgung der Fl&uuml;chtlinge mit einer warmen Mahlzeit bei weitem nicht ausreichte. Die sanit&auml;ren Verh&auml;ltnisse m&uuml;ssen, &auml;hnlich wie auf den meisten sp&auml;teren Fl&uuml;chtlingsschiffen, &auml;u&szlig;erst mangelhaft gewesen sein. Auch Rettungsmittel befanden sich offenbar nicht an Bord. Die au&szlig;erordentlich anf&auml;llige Maschine scheint auf der Reise mehrfach Pannen erlebt zu haben und brach schlie&szlig;lich ganz zusammen. So traf das Schiff erst nach 4 Tagen, am 16.12., im Schlepp in der Einfahrt des Bosporus und vor Istanbul ein. Am 24.12. unterrichtete der Kapit&auml;n Gorbatenko den Hafenkapit&auml;n von Istanbul unter Hinweis auf die Seeunt&uuml;chtigkeit des Schiffes davon, dass er die Verantwortung f&uuml;r die Weiterfahrt nicht &uuml;bernehmen k&ouml;nne. Da die an Bord befindlichen Fl&uuml;chtlinge keine Einreisebewilligung der britischen Mandatsbeh&ouml;rden in Pal&auml;stina vorweisen konnten, verweigerten die t&uuml;rkischen Beh&ouml;rden den Fl&uuml;chtlingen die Landung.
> Als sich die Verhandlungen der "Jewish Agency" in Jerusalem mit der britischen Mandatsverwaltung &uuml;ber die Erteilung von Ausnahme-Einreisebewilligungen in die L&auml;nge zogen, unterrichtete Kapit&auml;n Gorbatenko am 10.1.1942 den Hafenkapit&auml;n nochmals &uuml;ber den schlimmen Zustand an Bord, wo inzwischen F&auml;lle von Ruhr aufgetreten waren. Dabei wies Gorbatenko auch darauf hin, dass das Schiff unter der Flagge von Panama ausgelaufen sei, bevor dieser amerikanische Staat in den Krieg mit den Achsenm&auml;chten eingetreten war. Inzwischen k&ouml;nne das Schiff jedoch unter der Flagge von Panama nicht mehr in das von deutschen und italienischen Streitkr&auml;ften beherrschte &Auml;g&auml;ische Meer einfahren. Trotz aller Bem&uuml;hungen der "Jewish Agency" in Jerusalem kamen die Verhandlungen mit der britischen Mandatsverwaltung nur schleppend voran. Im Januar wurde es einem, im Februar vier Fl&uuml;chtlingen erlaubt, nach Pal&auml;stina einzureisen. W&auml;hrend die Verhandlungen unter der F&uuml;hrung von Moshe Shertok &uuml;ber Einreisebewilligungen wenigstens f&uuml;r die Kinder unter 11 Jahren mit Aussicht auf Erfolg noch im Gange waren, entschloss sich die t&uuml;rkische Regierung, das Schiff zur R&uuml;ckkehr in seinen Ausgangshafen zu zwingen und schleppte es aus dem Bosporus an die Grenze der t&uuml;rkischen Hoheitsgew&auml;sser. 68)
> In dieser Zeit lief zwischen Constanta und dem Bosporus Schiffsverkehr der verb&uuml;ndeten Achsem&auml;chte, insbesondere mit italienischen Tankern, die rum&auml;nisches &Ouml;l durch den Bosporus und den Kanal von Korinth nach Italien brachten. 69) Gegen diesen Transportverkehr setzte die sowjetische Schwarzmeer-Flotte ihre U-Boote ein, und vom Juli 1941 bis Mitte Februar 1942 sind auf dieser Route rund 20 Torpedo- bzw. Artillerie-Angriffe sowjetischer U-Boote von den Verb&uuml;ndeten beobachtet bzw. von sowjetischer Seite gemeldet worden. 70) Die Aufstellung sowjetischer U-Boote vor dem Bosporus wurde regelm&auml;&szlig;ig verst&auml;rkt, wenn durch die in Istanbul sitzenden Agenten die bevorstehende Durchfahrt von Tankern gemeldet wurde. So war Ende Februar die Passage des italienischen Tankers ALBARO und des deutschen Tankers PRODROMOS von Pir&auml;us in Richtung Constanta angek&uuml;ndigt, und aus den deutschen Funkaufkl&auml;rungsunterlagen ergibt sich, dass zu dieser Zeit bis zu drei sowjetische U-Boote vor dem Bosporus und der s&uuml;dlichen bulgarischen K&uuml;ste standen. Nach sowjetischen Angaben hat das U-Boot Shch-213 unter Kapit&auml;nleutnant Denežko die STRUMA am 24.2.1942 in 41°26' Nord / 29°lO' Ost, etwa 14 sm nordnordostw&auml;rts der Bosporus-Einfahrt, durch Torpedoschuss versenkt. 71) Von den noch an Bord befindlichen 763 Personen wurden nur vier gerettet, von denen einer, David Stoliar, den Krieg &uuml;berlebte. 72)
> 
> 
> 
> 64. Meldung Marine-Attach&eacute; T&uuml;rkei lt. Schreiben OKW-Sonderstab f&uuml;r Handelskrieg und wirtschaftliche Kampfma&szlig;nahmen an Ausw&auml;rtiges Amt V.15.1.1943, Anlage.
> 65. &Uuml;bersicht &uuml;ber die Operationen sowjetischer U-Boote 1941-1944 in: Rohwer, a.a.O., Anlage 1: Fahrten deutscher und verb&uuml;ndeter Nachschubschiffe auf der Route Bosporus-Konstanza und zur&uuml;ck von Mai 1941 bis August 1944 mit Angaben &uuml;ber feindliche U-Bootangriffe im Schwarzen Meer und vor den Dardanellen. - Anlage 2: Beobachtungen &uuml;ber das Auftreten sowjetischer U-Boote auf dem Seeweg zwischen Konstanza und dem Bosporus von Juni 1941 bis August 1944. S.101-109. - Dmitriev, Vladimir I.: Atakujut Podvodniki Moskva 1964 (2.Aufl.1975), S.191-239. - Vanelev,, Gennadij I.: Chernomorcy v Velikoy Otechestvennoy voyne. Moskva, 1978
> ...


This information truly confuses our story or brings anew line of thought. The author brings another possible origin of the *Struma* although he prefaces everything with a doubt! _"blieben einerseits die Herkunft des Schiffes, und andererseits die Umst&auml;nde, die zum Untergang f&uuml;hrten, weitgehend unbekannt_" which means that _"there remained on the one hand the origin of the ship, and on the other hand the circumstances, which led to the loss, to a large extent unknown"_
According to the text (and the Miramar site http://www.miramarshipindex.org.nz/ship/show/291881) a ship called *Cornelia* was built at Palmers in Jarrow and launched on February 13, 1880. She was a yacht of 341 tons with 57.1 m length and 7.7 m beam. She belonged to the Marquess of Londonderry, Sunderland. According to Miramar she was bought in 1920 by _Yannulatos_ and changed to *Macedonia* or *Makedonia*. According to the article here she passed to Greek interests and was named _Makedonia_ in 1913. In 1924 (Miramar) or 1925 (source above) she was transferred to _Yannoulatos_ and named _Ioannina_, a name and boat very well known to all of us (but not the Empirikos ocean liner with the same name). Miramar indicates "her end" in 1934.

The plot thickens... In 1934 _Hellenic Coast Lines of Piraeus_ (her last owner) sold the ship to Bulgaria. The source above claims _"she is probably identical to the yacht-like old ship Esperos lying in Varna, whose 80 HP Bolinder engine was removed after approximately 5 years_". So, this would indicate that sometime between 1934 and 1940, *Ioannina* changed her name to _Esperos_ and was left unused in Varna. No sign of *Kafireus* here!

She was bought on December 14, 1940 by the company _Struma_ (_Strymon_) and renamed _Struma_. During the overhaul a new engine was inserted, and on December 15, 1941 the motorship *Struma* was sold at Dr. Baruch Konfino.

Clearly, we need much more research as the confusion has grown... My guess is that _Kafireus_ was the 1867 yacht or schooner identified earlier that had a separate career but was somehow sold to Bulgaria and confused with _Ioannina._ 

I attach below schedules of _Ioannina_ on August 2, 1924 (to Syros, Tenos, Mykonos, Ikaria, Samos, Dodekanisa) and June 15, 1928 to Syros, Paros, Naxos, ios, Oia, Thera, Amorgos, Aigiali, Ag. Georgios.
Aug 2 1924.jpgJune 15 1928.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Το σενάριο οτι ήταν το ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑ/ΙΩΑΝΝΙΝΑ δεν ευσταθεί. Σε πρόσφατη αναζήτηση στα "Ναυτικά Χρονικά" της δεκαετίας του 30, βρήκαμε οτι τον 11/33 το Ταμείο Εκκαθάρισης Εθνικού Στόλου πούλησε το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο -μαζί με μια δεκαριά άλλα- en bloc σε διαλυτές της Σαβόνας. Μάλιστα αναχωρήσαν απο τον Πειραιά σε ζευγάρια όπου το ένα ρυμουλκούσε το άλλο. Οπότε επιβεβαιώνεται το miramar πως διαλύθηκε αρχές του 1934.

Νομίζω πως μετά και τις παραθέσεις του paroskayak το σενάριο που ταυτίζει Καφηρεύς και Struma ισχυροποιείται.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Thanks for all this. I must admit we have now almost everything that has been printed or appeared on the Web... I am looking forward to your lloyd Register

----------


## Ellinis

Οι ανασκαφές στα Lloyds Register των 22/23, 25/26 και 28/29 δεν απέδωσαν καρπούς. Καφηρεύς δεν υπάρχει αν και έψαξα με κάθε πιθανή γραφή.
Οι Lloyds όταν έχαναν τα "ιχνη" κάποιου καραβιού το διέγραφαν. Ίσως για αυτό να μην υπάρχει. Εκτός και αν αυτό το διάστημα κυκλοφορούσε με άλλο όνομα...

Η αναζήτηση θα συνεχιστεί!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Οι ανασκαφές στα Lloyds Register των 22/23, 25/26 και 28/29 δεν απέδωσαν καρπούς. Καφηρεύς δεν υπάρχει αν και έψαξα με κάθε πιθανή γραφή.
> Οι Lloyds όταν έχαναν τα "ιχνη" κάποιου καραβιού το διέγραφαν. Ίσως για αυτό να μην υπάρχει. Εκτός και αν αυτό το διάστημα κυκλοφορούσε με άλλο όνομα...
> 
> Η αναζήτηση θα συνεχιστεί!


I am sorry to read this but I will continue searching... And again, I am looking also for memories from teh 1950s, since I remember a  ship *Kafireus* then... For the time being I have asked a Bulgarian contact to check with some maritime sources in Varna. Also I am screening the Russian Google which has a very large number of references to *Struma* but none connected to the *Kafireus*

----------


## Ellinis

Και μέχρι να επιβεβαιώσουμε αν ο ΚΑΦΗΡΕΥΣ ήταν το STRUMA, όποιος θέλει να μάθει περισσότερα για το ρόλο των Ελληνικών πλοίων στην παράνομη μεταφορά εκτοπισμένων Εβραίων στην Παλεστίνη, ας ρίξει μια ματιά εδώ.

Ανάμεσα στα πλοία που αναφέρονται είναι και μερικά πρώην ακτοπλοϊκά. Για παράδειγμα το TIGER HILL που εικονίζεται προσαραγμένο στη Χάϊφα ήταν το άλλοτε περίφημο ΘΡΑΚΗ της Ελληνικής Ατμοπλοϊας και μετέπειτα ΠΗΛΙΟΝ της Ακτ.Ελ. Περισσότερα για την καριέρα του εδώ.

----------


## Ellinis

Μετά από πολύ ψάξιμο κατάφερα να εντοπίσω στα Lloyds Register του 1917/18 τη σχετική εγγραφή για το ΚΑΦΗΡΕΥΣ η οποία αναφέρει:

_Kaphireus_ 
_ex-Sea Maid (yacht), Solyst, Xantha_
_του Χατζηκωνσταντή, Σύρα_
_1867 - Palmer & Co, Newcastle_
_204 grt. 148,4 x 19,3 x 9,9 ft._

Με λίγα λόγια το ΚΑΦΗΡΕΥΣ και το STRUMA έχουν την ίδια προϊστορία, άρα είναι ένα και το αυτό. 
Ξέρετε οτι δεν λέω μεγάλες κουβέντες, αλλά εδώ καταφέραμε να λύσουμε ένα "μυστήριο" της ναυτικής ιστορίας και αυτό είναι σπουδαίο!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Μετά από πολύ ψάξιμο κατάφερα να εντοπίσω στα Lloyds Register του 1917/18 τη σχετική εγγραφή για το ΚΑΦΗΡΕΥΣ η οποία αναφέρει:
> 
> _Kaphireus_ 
> _ex-Sea Maid (yacht), Solyst, Xantha_
> _του Χατζηκωνσταντή, Σύρα_
> _1867 - Palmer & Co, Newcastle_
> _204 grt. 148,4 x 19,3 x 9,9 ft._
> 
> Με λίγα λόγια το ΚΑΦΗΡΕΥΣ και το STRUMA έχουν την ίδια προϊστορία, άρα είναι ένα και το αυτό. 
> Ξέρετε οτι δεν λέω μεγάλες κουβέντες, αλλά εδώ καταφέραμε να λύσουμε ένα "μυστήριο" της ναυτικής ιστορίας και αυτό είναι σπουδαίο!


I want to be the first to congratulate you for this incredible work of a SLEUTH!!!! Bravo! Now I have to check the original... Pity, however, that _Kafireus_ and *Struma* is the same boat... So many people died!

Also what do you know about "_Χατζηκωνσταντή, Σύρα"?_
_Also I believe the name is S&oslash;lyst (i.e., a Danish name)_

----------


## Ellinis

Νίκο, η επιτυχία ήταν αποτέλεσμα ομαδικής δουλειάς. Έγω ούτε που θα το είχα σκεφτεί ποτέ από μόνος μου.

Ο Χατζηκωνσταντής είχε μερικά ακτοπλοϊκά κατά περιόδους, όπως τo ΑΘΗΝΑ, το ΔΑΝΑΗ και άλλα. Κρίνοντας από το μέγεθος τους και την ηλικία τους, πρέπει να ήταν "μικρής" εμβέλειας εφοπλιστής.

Για το όνομα έχεις δίκιο οτι είναι "βόρειο", για την ακρίβεια γράφεται S&ouml;lyst.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Some minor additions...



> *Xantha*
> 
> Official number: 56071
> Other names: S_&#248;_lyst
> Builder
> Designer
> Built: place
> Built: date
> Palmer & Co.
> ...


From http://www.webrarian.co.uk/harvey/yachts/xantha02.html

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

After all your great research, I have now (April 27, 2009) unearthed another document mentioning _Kafireus_. This is a newspaper clip from _Embros_ of November 8, 1916. After reading the article, we *cannot conclude* that _Kafireus_ was hit, but it is always possible that wrong information was transferred to Lloyd...

Kafireus.jpgKafireus2.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Η περίοδος 1916/1918 έχει αρκετές ασάφειες για τα πλοία που χάθηκαν. 
Κάποια πλοία αναφέρονται οτι βυθίστηκαν (πχ Αντιγόνη, Πελοπόννησος, Αγγελική) ενώ απλά προσάραξαν ως συνέπεια επίθεσης υποβρυχίου και αργότερα συνέχισαν να ταξιδεύουν.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Η περίοδος 1916/1918 έχει αρκετές ασάφειες για τα πλοία που χάθηκαν. 
> Κάποια πλοία αναφέρονται οτι βυθίστηκαν (πχ Αντιγόνη, Πελοπόννησος, Αγγελική) ενώ απλά προσάραξαν ως συνέπεια επίθεσης υποβρυχίου και αργότερα συνέχισαν να ταξιδεύουν.


You are absolutely right. The cut-outs I posted above are from Yannoulatos _Aggeliki's_ hitting a mine in Fleves in 1916. At that time, she was reported as "sunk". But four months later she was back in "circulation"!.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Να που η έρευνα στο ηλεκτρονικό αρχείο της βιβλιοθήκης της Ελλάδος απέδωσε!
>  Δύο διαφημίσεις του _Καφηρεύς_ απο την εφημερίδα Εμπρός
> του Νοεμβρίου  1916
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 37771
>  και Σεπτεμβρίου 1919
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 37772
>  Φαίνεται πως καταλήγουμε πως ο Καφηρεύς ήταν προπολεμικό ακτοπλοϊκό που πουλήθηκε πριν την έναρξη του β' παγκόσμιου.


Please read my article/thread on the _Kyriakides_ and _Pandelis_ families (both from Propontis), the _Hambouris_ agency of Alexandroupolis (Dedeagatch) and the involvement of _Zannis Pandelis_ in the sale of old Greek ships for transport of displaced people to Palestine as discussed in http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...708#post200708 

Based om what I say there, I have a theory. The so-called _Thrakiki Atmoploia_ that owned _Kafireus_ may have belonged to Hambouris or Pandelis... Pandelis would be her agent 20 years later. And both were from the Thracian region. Pandelis even had a ship called _Thraki_! _Kafireus_ disappears from the Greek seas in the early 1920s. She goes to Romania where she becomes _Struma (Strymon)_... in Soulina where both Pandelis and Kyriakides had offices. And she reappears in a tragic 1941 sinking in Turkey, while _Thraki (Tiger Hill)_ made it to Tel Aviv in 1939. Here is Thraki having arrived and beached in Tel Aviv

Tiger Hill in Tel Aviv.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

I have been going back to the similarities and differences of _Kafireus_ and _Struma_. In fact I have several new pieces of information to upload from Romanian and Bulgarian sources...  But first I took the only _Kafireus_ photo we have ( a small insert in a Volos postcard) and superimposed a brand new "doctored" photo of _Struma_ (on top) that I found in a new book.  So, I comclude there are serious similarities...
--- Same sterns
--- Almost the same clipper bows
--- A white protective tent (?) in the back of both ships...

The main difference is the position of the funnel

STR.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_NEW INFORMATION AND PHOTOGRAPHS OR PAINTINGS FROM THE EARLY DAYS OF KAFIREUS
_
*Some introductory thoughts

*Over the past four months I have been reexamining all the information that has been posted on this thread of nautilia.gr and I have spent significant amount of time combing the Greek, US/British, German, Austian, Italian, Spanish, Dutch, Romanian, Bulgarian, Russian and Israeli Google sources. I have communicated with several Bulgarian and Romanian collectors and have read several newer books and testimonies on _Kafireus_ and the  _Struma.

_I have concluded that we do not know everything about this ship, that we do not have the complete picture of its rich, yet very sad life... Depending on what story you read, this ship lived 75 to 77 years, yet there are so many unanswered questions.  

Perhaps a part of the lingering confusion stems from the fact that so many people were lost in _Struma_ that their relatives want (and deserve answers). So, suddenly individuals who are not researchers of maritime history make assumptions and publish information (like the alleged 1830 *Macedonia* provenance of this ship) that has not been checked carefully!

*Which Xantha is Sea Maid/Kafireus/Struma?*

In the last few months there has been renewed interest in the early days of the Greek ship *Kafireus*, the ship that in the late 1930s became the *Struma (Strymon)* that had a tragic end in the cold waters of the Black Sea with many innocent souls lost.

Up to now, it was generally believed that this ship was built originally as the *Xantha* in Newcastle in 1867. I would like to reexamine the facts related to this conclusion. I do not doubt that _Kafireus/Struma_ started as _Xantha_, I just want to re-examine which Xantha she was..

Our widely accepted view that _Kafireus_ is the *1867 Xantha* is  based on two main sources.

*Source 1:* 
Miramar shows her as having 132 tons and having been built at Palmer's in Jarrow. She was supposed to have been launched on June 24, 1867.

This information is questionable. I will show below that the 132 tons information appears before 1867!

Miramar usually provides additional information that is missing entirely here. Why? Was this information added carelessly? It is also suspicious that no additional information was provided of the length, width, engines, speed and, of course, the fate of this ship, although this information is widely available in several books from Great Britain of the 1860s and later!

*Source 2:*
The main source of information about two *Xanthas* came from a Web site created _by the Harvey family_. See http://www.webrarian.co.uk/harvey/yachts/ 

In this site, the present Harvey decedents have summarized _all the yachts built by Thomas and John Harvey_. The designer of interest to us is _John Harvey_ who was building yachts in the 1860s in _Wivenhoe, England_. _Wivenhoe_ is located on the South East side of England, a few miles south of Ipswich. I_n the above Web site, the Harvey family claims that designer John Harvey built two Xanthas in two years_. They indicate this was done in 1865 and 1867 and they give the following information "from Lloyd's". They do admit though that Lloyd's started in 1878! Lloyd's Register states in their main Web site



> Our records of shipowners date from 1876 and the _Lloyd's Register of Yachts_ dates from 1878 to 1980 (this was superseded by the _Lloyd's Register of Classed Yachts_, which itself ceased publication in 1996).


I submit this information is also somewhat suspicious. Fist, the tonnage of the alleged two Xanthas doe snot agree with what I have found in contemporary sources and especially in _Brickwood's Yachting Calendar of 1866_ and in the _Hunt's Yachting Magazine_ issues of 1866 and 1867. 

Here are the two entries as summarized in the Harvey family site http://www.webrarian.co.uk/harvey/yachts/

Two Xanthas.jpg

Note that he first *Xantha* (1865) was just 72 tons and the second 102 tons. None of the two was 132 tons and none of the two belonged to their true owner!!!

_We know now that both vessels belonged to Lord Alfred Paget_. Lord Paget was a string supporter of Queen Victoria and served as  Commodore of the *Royal Thames Yachting Club* (R. T. Y. C.). In addition, he had several of his yachts made or stationed in  Wivenhoe, which is located on the South East side of England, a few miles south of Ipswich. Harvey's site does not associate these ships above with Lord Paget! In fact, one of the alleged owners was Charles MacIver (!!!) the co-founder of Cunard Line in Liverpool. But nowhere in the extensive biographies of MacIver will you find any reference to a yacht names *Xantha*, *Xanta*, *Zanta* or any other paraphrase of the Greek name... _Xanthi_ (which for non-Greek speaking readers means _blond_)!

At this point and before I turn to the documents from 1864 to 1901, I would like to present new paintings and drawings of *Xantha*.

First here is an 1866 drawing of *Xantha* taken from the _Illustrated London News_ of 1866 (page 618 ). A truly wonderful yacht in the style of the only pictures of *Kafireus* we have 45 years later!

Xantha 1866 drawing.jpg

As you look at her and as you contemplate that *she* might be the *Kafireus*, remember that this ship _was lengthened_ much later, in 1888, which would make it even more plausible...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_NEW INFORMATION AND PHOTOGRAPHS OR PAINTINGS FROM THE EARLY DAYS OF KAFIREUS_

*The plot thickens... Xantha No 1 and Xantha No 2*

Before I proceed with my analysis I wish to remind you of the two main allegations



> Miramar shows *Xantha* as having 132 tons and having been built at Palmer's in Jarrow. She was supposed to have been launched on June 24, 1867. The Harvey site indicates two ships by the same name *Xantha* (1865) of just 72 tons and the second _Xantha_ of 102 tons. None of the two was 132 tons and none of the two belonged to Lord Alfred Paget.


 
First, Lord Paget was an independently wealthy man and he loved sailing. He was known as a pioneer in ship building, from yawls, to iron schooner and cutters and yachts! Here is an excerpt form an article in the _Syracuse New York Daily Standard of 1894_. So, Lord Paget liked to make and race many different types of vessels...

Cutter.jpg

Here are now several short sections from the building of the _Xantha._ Unless otherwise noted, they are from Hunt's Yachting Magazine
First, here is an announcement for *Xantha's* building... Lord Paget built a magnificent yawl called *Xantha* in 1864. She was built by _John Harvey_, she was _135 tons_ and she was definitely racing in 1865!

Xantha 1864.jpg

Lord Paget brought her to the Royal Thames Yachting Club on May 27, 1865. She was a handsome *clipper* yawl (see below)

Xantha 1865b.jpg

And on March 1, 1867, Lord Paget was registering one and only one *Xantha* and she was -of course- the one he had built in 1864!

Xantha 1867 March.jpg

Now, why is all this information important? See the next section

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_NEW INFORMATION AND PHOTOGRAPHS OR PAINTINGS FROM THE EARLY DAYS OF KAFIREUS
_
*Xantha No 1 
*




> Lord Paget brought her to the Royal Thames Yachting Club on May 27, 1865. She was a handsome *clipper* yawl. Now, why is all this information important?


It is important because Lord Paget built only one clipper bow yacht, the first _Xantha_ of 1864. Let us return to the picture I showed before..

It is from an 1866 edition of the _Illustrated London News_ and I must admit I did not give the whole picture... Here is the whole page (from an E-bay sail)!

Xantha Gloriana2.jpg

So, it refers to a very famous race that took place on June 22, 1866 with the 135-ton *Xantha* participating and fighting with *Gloriana* (left) for first place! Here is the description of this great race

June 22 1866 race1.jpg
June 22 1866 race2.jpg
June 22 1866 race3.jpg
June 22 1866 race4.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_NEW INFORMATION AND PHOTOGRAPHS OR PAINTINGS FROM THE EARLY DAYS OF KAFIREUS
_
*The elusive paintings of Xantha No 1 and Xanta 2
*
We will know more about this whole story if we can find a painting from that race. Indeed Thomas Goldsworth  Dutton, a famous painter of that period, did a painting of the same ship in another great race rounding the Kentish Knock on June 12, 1865.

Xantha Dutton portraits 1865.jpg

But unfortunately, at present time no such copy of this painting is available on the Web, not even from the Maritime Museum!

Xantha Dutton.jpg

Meanwhile, the ILN drawing is available with many ... coloring efforts!

Xantha Gloriana.jpg

Xantha & Gloriana.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_NEW INFORMATION AND PHOTOGRAPHS OR PAINTINGS FROM THE EARLY DAYS OF KAFIREUS_

*Xantha No 1* 

There are several other documents from races that I could append, and I will, such as the _Birckwood_ magazine presentation of another major race of _Xantha_ with *Gloriana*. It is appended her in a way that can be read by only those truly interested.

But obviously, Lord Paget was not satisfied with the results of these races and the continuous losses to _Gloriana_... The attached excerpt from March 1, 1867 is clear that *Xantha* , while good, was not an exceptional ship.

Xantha Mar 1 1867.jpg

*Xantha No 2*

It appears then that a new _Xantha_ was launched in 1867 and presented in September 1867 as indicated below. She had none of the tonnage reported below... She was _a 180-ton vessel with a service speed of 9.5 knots_. Most importantly, she is presented as a steam yacht. John Harvey was her designer and Palmer at Jarrow-on-the-Tyne was the builder (see below)

Xantha 1867 d.jpg

But we have no drawings, photographs or anything similar of this ship!

Meanwhile Grispigni's et al _Annuario scientifico ed industriale_ of 1869 proclaims the superiority of the English yachts and gives the Paget yachts (in general) very high marks

Grispigni.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_NEW INFORMATION AND PHOTOGRAPHS OR PAINTINGS FROM THE EARLY DAYS OF KAFIREUS_

*Xantha No 2*

So, _Xantha_ was launched in 1867 and had 180 tons with a service speed of 9.5 knots. In a 1887 document we find that she was lengthened from 31.5 m to 38.8 m. Supposedly her speed increased to 11.5 knots!

Here is this document
Xantha6.jpg

*S&ouml;lyst or Solyst*

In 1891 she was sold to a Danish industrialist and moved to Copenhagen for four years. We have no photograph from that period either

_Sea Maid_

In 1895 she became a British vessel again under the name _Sea Maid_ and belong to a certain J.L. Phipps.

Here are her technical characteristics from an 1899 publication of all yachts. She had 204 tons, a length of 44.8 m and a width of 5.9 m, which meas that either she had been further lengthened or she was not the same ship!!!

Sea Maid listing 1899.jpg

And here we get a first rate gift! A wonderful painting by our good friends _Antonio de Simone_, the Italian maritime painter (active 1865-1910). Here is what Christie's says http://www.artfact.com/auction-lot/a...1-c-l40vbwknko




> *Description:*
> The *Sea Maid* in Neapolitan Waters partially signed and inscribed '*Sea Maid*' bodycolour 15 x 22in. (38 x 56cm.) 
> 
> _NOTES_ 
> The Sea Maid, an iron screw schooner of 204 tons gross, was built by Palmer's of Newcastle in 1867. Previously named *Solyst* and then *Xantha,* she took the name _Sea Maid_ when owned by Mr. J.L. Phipps in the 1890's.


The problem is this painting cannot be viewed as the last copy or original was sold at Christie's in 1998! Here is the Sotheby sale in 1997 if anyone has the catalogue of that auction

Sea  Maid.jpg

When and if we find it, we will know for sure how _Sea Maid_ (and _Kafireus_ and _Struma_) looked...

Meanwhile enjoy some of the great paintings of the De Simone family in http://www.fineartemporium.com/se-Desimone-A.htm
http://www.christies.com/LotFinder/l...jectID=5203976

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Meanwhile enjoy some of the great paintings of the De Simone family in http://www.fineartemporium.com/se-Desimone-A.htm
> http://www.christies.com/LotFinder/l...jectID=5203976


Here are some de Simone yachts in Naples...

De Simone.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_NEW INFORMATION FROM THE DAYS OF KAFIREUS_

Sea Maid was sold to Greek interests in 1902 or 1903 but was not placed in passenger service immediately.

In earlier pages of this thread, Ellinis and I have presented a few scattered pages with schedules or news about *Kafireus*. Tha attached postcard started this whole thread. Based on the dating of the _Volos-Milies_ train, I can now date it accurately as 1908, which means that _Kafireus_ was already running the Chalkis to Volos route that year

Kafireus1.jpg
train.jpg

*Kafireus* was requisitioned by the Greek Government in 1913 to be used in the northern front. She is mentioned in the History of the Balkan Wars, Ekdosis Dieu0unseos Istorias Stratou, Athens, 1980 (in Greek) as having helped with the transfer of troops from Chalkidiki to Amphipolis. 

In 1916 she was sold to private interests. I do not know if her sale and non-use as a naval support ship was related to her age (49 at that time!) or her location. But we find her next in November 1916 belonging to the _Thrakiki Atmoploia_ (Thracian Coastal Line). In another site http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...08&postcount=5 I presented the hypothesis that _Thrakiki Atmoploia_ may be related to _A. Hambouris_ who was also involved with the _Pandelis Brothers_

We have identified announcements and ads in Greek newspapers until 1920 or so. Surprisingly enough *Kafireus* is not mentioned in any of the Tzamtzis related to the mandatory retirement of certain Greek passenger ships in 1932 (and she would have been retired as she was 65 or more years old already).

It is safe to assume she had been stuck from the Greek list and moved to Bulgaria already, although _haddock_ uses the following citation to indicate her transfer in the early 1930s.




> Από το βιβλίο «Auschwitz and the Allies» του Martin Gilbert, εκδόσεων Michael Joseph/Rainbird στα 1981:
> 
>     Παράθεση:
>                    The Struma had been built in 1867 in Newcastle, and first sailed as the Xantha. In 1888 she had been lengthened, and substantially altered, and was still British-owned until 1902, when bought by a Greek shipowner. _In 1934, as the Esperos, she was sailing under the Bulgarian flag._ As the Struma, in 1942, she was registered in Panama, 226 tons gross, 140 net, with a Bulgarian captain and crew.           
> Τελικά, τα στοιχεία που έχουμε συλλέξει δείχνουν τουλάχιστον ότι η πρώτη θεωρία ενισχύεται ότι το Struma όντως ταξίδεψε στην Ελλάδα είτε ως Καφηρεύς ή ως Έσπερος.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_NEW INFORMATION FROM THE BULGARIAN DAYS OF KAFIREUS_




> We have identified announcements and ads in Greek newspapers until 1920 or so. Surprisingly enough *Kafireus* is not mentioned in any of the Tzamtzis related to the mandatory retirement of certain Greek passenger ships in 1932 (and she would have been retired as she was 65 or more years old already). It is safe to assume she had been stuck from the Greek list and moved to Bulgaria already, although _haddock_ indicates her transfer in the early 1930s.


To further understand why _Kafireus_ was sold to Bulgaria, I asked two Bulgarian academics to help me with the discovery of additional information about her in Bulgaria. Christo Bogdanov of Plovdid University was the most helpful. He pointed out that _Kafireus_ was sold in 1931 or 1932 to a certain Dimiter Nenkov

The following passage in Bulgarian is important:



> Д-р Конфино трескаво организира поредния си търговски рейс с бежанци до Палестина. Гемиите на смъртта продължават да пътуват...
> Този път семейство Конфино закупуват от дружество "Струма" гемия със същото име. Корабът е построен през 1867 г. в Нюкасъл, Англия, като яхта на английски лорд. През 1932 г. Димитър Ненков от Варна го закупува от гърка Георги Мелонас, сменя името му от "Есперос" на "Македония". До продажбата корабът е сменил десетина собственици. "Македония" имала следните данни: 144 брт, дължина 46.40 м, широчина 5.70 м и газене 3.20. Притежавала полудизелов двигател "Болиндер" с мощност 80 к.с. Корпусът му е метален


Basically, in 1932 a certain Dimiter Nenkov from Varna bought *Kafireus* from a Greek named Georgios Mylonas and changed the name from *Esperos* to _Makedoniya_. Thus, it appears that this fellow Mylonas brought her into Bulgaria as _Esperos_ already. Nenkov did further changes and conversion of the ship _Makedoniya_ which now stood at 144 tons, length of 46.40 m, and width of 5.70 m.

Furthermore, it is noted



> Притежавала полудизелов двигател "Болиндер" с мощност 80 к.с. Корпусът му е метален. През 1937 г. корабът е превърнат в шлеп. От 1940 г. е собственост на дружество "Струма", което през 1941 г. го продава на семейство Конфино, което го приспособява за превоз на хора.


The ship was not used after 1937 and her engine was changed to one of 80 HP. Then, in 1941 Dr Konfino, who organized voyages to Palestine got it and prepared it for such a trip. It is indicated that she received the name *Struma (Strymon)* in 1941.


Christo Bogdanov sent me also a summary of *Struma (Strymon)* fate and last days as presented in Bulgaria. Here we have basically the same story we all know, perhaps with a very strong emphasis on the machinations of a certain Dr Konfino (Др Конфино) who seemed to have represented Israelite interests although perhaps not in the most clear way... 




> Повдигат се остри обвинения срещу _Конфино_, чуват се гласове да бъде съден, но скоро трагедията на нещастните евреи е забравена. Д-р _Конфино_ трескаво организира поредния си търговски рейс с бежанци до Палестина. Гемиите на смъртта продължават да пътуват...
> .........
> *"Струма"* плава под панамски флаг, но с български екипаж под командата на българина от руски произход капитан _Григорий Горбатенко_. От Варна *"Струма"* отива до Костанца, където е натъпкан със 778 евреи, сред които 103 деца. Още в пристанището моторът му се разваля и се налага да бъде нает румънски влекач, който да го тегли на буксир до Босфора. Бежанците заплащат услугата със злато, венчални халки и семейни бижута. Турските власти задържат кораба на рейд пред Босфора 71 дни без вода и провизии. На борда пламва дизентерия, но въпреки това бежанците не са допуснати на сушата. _"Струма"_ получава нареждане да напусне Босфора и да излезе в открито море. Сутринта на _24 февруари 1942_ г. корабът е торпилиран и потопен на 14 мили североизточно от Босфора от руската подводница ДЩ 213" с командир Д. Деженко. Това е трагична грешка - руснаците са сметнали _"Струма"_ за германски транспортен кораб. Само 19-годишният украински евреин Давид Столяр успява да се спаси от ледената прегръдка на морето.
> Фаталното плаване на _"Струма"_ слага край на нелегалната емиграция за Палестина.

----------


## Ellinis

Nίκο, βλέπω πως κατάφερες να μαζέψεις πολλά και ενδιαφέροντα για το Καφηρεύς. 
Νομίζω πως με βάση αυτά είναι ασφαλές πλέων να υποθέσουμε πως κάπου στη δεκαετία του 20 σταμάτησε τα ακτοπλοϊκά δρομολόγια και μετανομάστηκε Έσπερος.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_NEW INFORMATION ON THE LAST DAYS OF STRUMA_

The story of *Struma (Strymon)* and the tragic death of more than 700 people, passengers going to Palestine to avoid Nazi extermination has been described very well in a large number of books and other publications. These included numerous interviews and "live histories" of the only survivor _David Stoliar_ who is still living in Oregon, USA.

These include several Wikipedia sites, each written from a different (local) point of view:
--- English http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Struma_(ship)
--- Romanian http://ro.wikipedia.org/wiki/Struma_(nav%C4%83) (with a unique drawing of the _Struma_, allegedly created from descriptions of eyewitnesses.
--- Turkish http://tr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Struma
--- Russian http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1%...B1%D0%BB%D1%8C)
--- French http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trag%C3%A9die_du_Struma
--- Hungarian http://hu.wikipedia.org/wiki/Struma_(haj%C3%B3)
--- German http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Struma_(Schiff)
--- Hebrew http://he.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D7%A1%...95%D7%9E%D7%94 with photographs from the simple memorial of the ship in Ahsdod, Israel

Here is the very emotional presentation of the loss of _Struma_ at Ashdod, Israel

Struma monument.jpg

Monument.jpg

_THE STRUMA MUSEUM_

Here is a February 26-March 17, 2007 Romanian article about the *Struma Museum* 
which has opened close to the Ben Gurion University in _Beer-sheva, Israel_. The attached article contains an interview of the Vice President of the museum Baruch Tercatin (whose father was lost in the 1942 sinking). The interview presents most of the information we know but has made me ask a colleague at Ben Gurion University for procurement of any booklet available about the _Struma_ in the museum's library. We will know soon

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_REMEMBERING__ STRUMA 

_The above article of the issue of February 26- March 17, 2007 is from the Romanian newspaper _Realitatea Evreiasca_. In the same bi-monthly publication there is an article about the 1995 publication of a book entitled _Ultimate voyage_, by Mihai Stoian (Hasefer edition): 



> Stoian, Mihai. _Ultima cursă de la Struma la Mefk&#252;re_ (Bucureşti: Editura Hasefer, 1995)


The article sheds some more light on *Struma's* story by pointing out that *Struma* could transport only 250 passengers (she transported three times as many in her tragic final voyage) and that each passenger could carry 20 kilograms of luggage. Assuming that all the passengers brought luggage, the ship had 15 tons of ballast form just the luggage! The article and the book got information from an old novel on *Struma* written in 1972 by the Romanian writer Maria Arsene (Arthur Leibovici's pen name after his wife's name).

In this article, there is mention, once more, that the last shipowner (not just agent) who sold the ship _Macedonia_ was _Jean Pandelis_.

Sturma Pandelis.jpg

Also in order for the reader to appreciate why so many Jews were fleeing the Nazi (and Antonescu or Legion) danger, it is instructive to examine the 1897 map of Romania that shows the main centers of Jewish population. Among them, _Soulina_ (shown on the north side by the delta of the Danube river) had always been a center of Greek shipping activity in the 19th century. It is there that the _Pandelis family_ had major commercial interests.

Romanian Jews 1897.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Jean Pandelis_ acted as an agent based in Soulina and Bucharest, Romania. He appears in numerous documents and testimonies by Jewish eyewitnesses. He was known as "the fat man" and seemed to be a  businessman who was interested in selling not only the *Struma* but also other old Greek ships. In recent issues of the Romanian daily _Gandul_ (see http://www.gandul.info/lumea/bush-co...l?3929;2331297)
I have found a testimony by George Voicu about Struma and its agent or owner (see below).

Pandelis 1.jpg

In his testimony of January 11, 2008, Voicu points out that *Struma* "_came to the Black Sea in the 1930s_" and its "Greek shipowner Jean Pandelis transformed her and changed a motor. The organization that had organized the transport to Palestine was Alya or Aliyah. Originally, they had planned to transfer 80-100 passengers but the ended up issuing 769 tickets.

In a second testimony (see below) Voicu refers now to "the patrons" of the ship Singros Bros and the maritime agents Stefan D'Andreea and Jean Pandelis.

Pandelis 2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

More appears on _Jean Pandelis_ in other sources. In Ninian Stewart's _The Royal Navy and Palestine Patrol_, _Jean Pandelis_ is described as a Greek residing in Bucharest and as "_one of two brothers who owned Struma_". There, Pandelis is depicted as someone who owned numerous emigrant vessels...

Pandelis 3.jpgPandelis 4.jpg

Who was then Jean Pandelis? In an earlier site http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...708&postcount= I had presented some additional information and I had indicated that Jean Pandelis might be a Romanian version of the name Zannis Pandelis




> But who is this Zannis Pandelis? Is Zannis Pandelis the man who (under the more Romanian sounding name of _Jean D. Pandelis_) sold the dilapidated _Struma_ (ex _Kafireus_) to a Jewish organization for transport of Jews to Palestine? See http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=56419 Also see http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...t=56419&page=2 for a statement by _Ellinis_. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the fall of 1941, the supply of seaworthy vessels had dwindled even further and ticket prices had risen even higher. The deaths on the Patria and the Salvador and the internment of those who had made it to Palestine had sapped the resolve of some of the supporters of the aliyah bet. In the aftermath of the Darien episode, the Mossad had pulled its agents out of Romania and Istanbul. Yet even the risks of internment or sinking seemed more appealing to many than the consequences of staying in Romania.
> _A year earlier, Pandelis had tried to interest the Mossad agents in the Struma as a candidate for a voyage. The ship was old and in terrible condition._ 
> Source: _Death on the Black Sea: The Untold Story of the Struma by Douglas Frantz_


In the book Escaping the Holocaust by Dalia Ofer (see http://books.google.com/books?id=vpj...esult#PPA54,M1), Pandelis is mentioned no less than 30 times and almost always with scathing statements...

Pandelis.jpg

Who was then Jean Pandelis? Was he related to the Pandelis family with big shipping offices in Athens and Soulina?

In her book _A history of Greek-owned shipping_, Gelina Harlaftis mentions Pandelis as one of the important shipowners who started in Propontis and Asia Minor and were active from 1908 to the 1960s.

P.jpg

And in their book _Emporio kai Trapezes ston Peiraia_, Melios, Bafouni and Steinhauer (IMTIIE, Piraeus, 2002) provide valuable information about the _Pandelis Shipping Company._

Pandelis bros.jpg

Pandelis Hamouris.jpg

Notice also some ads of the Pandelis ships in the 1920s... First an ad from September 19, 1922 and then from September 27, 1924

19220919 PAndelis.jpg19240927 Pandelis.jpg

And Hambouris from Alexandroupolis was their agent before he became their partner.

It is conceivable then that Jean Pandelis was related to this family. At least two sources call him Jean D. Pandelis, which would make him a son of D. Pandelis, brother of Zannis Pandelis. See http://www.galateni.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=53&t=1079 where he is listed as grec J.D. Pandelis, proprietar al multor nave de pasageri, care a acceptat pe loc and digital.jurnalul.ro/articole/120588/troc-cu-emigranti-evrei-

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

First here is a map of the tragic 1941-42 voyage of the _Struma_

Voyage of Struma.jpg

In addition, there is a very detailed 2003 document in http://www.isro-press.net/Struma.Rubinstein/

Some of the chapter are particularly revealing. See for example Touvia Carmeli's comments http://www.isro-press.net/Struma.Rub...on/Carmeli.htm

But the most important documents are two French articles of the events of 1942 outside of Istanbul in http://www.isro-press.net/Struma.Rub.../Galante.B.htm and http://www.isro-press.net/Struma.Rub.../Galante.A.htm

I highly recommend you read the notes to his book http://www.isro-press.net/Struma.Rub...imon/Notes.htm They are very informative!

Finally, I highly recommend you delve into teh excellent document http://www.aidmen.org/index.php?opti...ww.excite.com/ which addresses _Struma_ but also numerous Italian ships that helped Jewish people move to Palestine during World War II

Among them, one Greek ship, the 1,230-ton _Aghia Zoni_ of _A. Tangos_ which was built in 1899 as *Taranto* for teh Puglia Line and had been transferred to Greece in 1933.




> UnΆaltra storia particolare &egrave; quella del piroscafo greco *Haghia Zoni* che fu utilizzato nellΆaprile 1939 dal questore di Fiume Giovanni Palatucci per far fuggire 800 ebrei: si trattava dellΆex _Taranto_, costruito nel 1899 dal Cantiere Orlando di Livorno.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

This document presents the relation between teh Kyriakides Line and the Pandelis Line, about which I have talked before.

Propontis2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

The book by D. Frantz and C. Collins entitled _Death on the Black Sea_ (Harper Collins, 2003) is worth reading for a very vivid and tragic discussion on the conditions that led to the hiring, convesrson and loss of the *Struma*, but especially on the lives that were lost. It is fascinating reading and those who have admired Oscar Schndler will find here another great hero in the name of _Simon Brod_!

The book is dnot positive about _Jean Pandelis_, the Greek-Romanian "owner" of the Struma. There are numerous references and -especially- about 70 interviews with passengers who decided not to take the ship to Palestine, survivors of the *Struma* (who were allowed to leave the boat in Istanbul), and the only one who survived the sinking, David Stoliar. The authors were journalists in Istanbul for New York Times and Chicago Tribune and understand the Turkish mentality very well. The book is a "j' accuse" of the then Turkish Government and its inability and lack of understanding of human suffering. The Ottoman-like approach of waiting for weeks to make simple decisions was inhumane... It is impossible to find (even now) Turkish officials who will admit their ethical, historical and human responsibility for the sinking and the loss of more than 760 innocent people, but at least one Turkish site http://www.blackstocking.org/saracog...-massacre.html seems to be condemning the then government.

One is shocked how many people were turning their head to this human suffering... Of course the British government had also a major responisbility for this suffering dure to its stupid adherence to archaic political rules related to its political views about Palestine and immigration to that land during World War II. But the responsibility falls first and mostly on the Turkish government that refused to save these people.

The book accuses the Instanbul society of those days for _crypto-anti-Semitism_. And it presents the refusal of post-war Turkish governements and people to accept the ethical responsibility to the same reasons that have made them deny their responsibility for the Armenian, Greek and other genocities committed by their ancestors...

_Jean Pandelis is not presented_ in this book... On page 75, it is stated:




> An immensely bloated mountain of a man, Jean D. Pandelis was a shipping agent of last resort for the illegal immigration movement. With offices in Bucharest and Constanta and a network of contacts from the Balkans to Greece, he used cajolery, bribery and lies to scrounge ships for refugees. Far from altruistic, the Greek-born businessman was earning a fortune arranging the illicit transportation. "My price is a firm one" he told Mossad representatives in the summer of 1939.


Also on pages 75 and 76 it is mentioned



> Under the code name "Shamen" or "Fat One", Pandelis helped the Mossad transport of 1,400 refugees from Bulgaria, Czechslovakia, Poland and Romania to Palestine aboard the _Tiger Hill_...


The reader must be reminded that the last ship was the old *Thraki/Eustratios* (see above) that belonged to the old Greek _Pandelis Line_...

On page 171 of the book it is stated



> Much of Brod's work was conducted in secret. Paying bribes was never a public activity, of course. In this case, he wanted to avoid alerting not only the Turlish authorities, but a Greek named Litopoulos, the Istanbul shipping agent for Jean Pandelis, the owner of Struma... Brod was convinced that Litopoulos and Pandelis did not want the Struma to continue on to Palestine, since the British at some point along the journay would no doubt seize it. He believed they wanted it returned to Constanta, where it could be outfitted for some other journay and bring in another sizable profit for its owner.


About Pandelis' end the book provides some important information (p. 238 ).




> Another group of relatives waited. A month after Romania surrendered to the Allies on August 23, 1944, they hired three lawyers and filed suite against Jean Pandelis. A judged impounded the Greek shipowner's passport, and before the end of teheyear the judge, Consantin Calea, was prepared to charge Pandelis with criminal negligence.


The authors go on to point out that due to the rapid political change in Romania (still pre-Communist but post-Antonescu Romania), a decree was passed providing amnesty for crimes related to the war, including murder!
And the book closes:



> Pandelis was never charged and at the war's end he was rich from the money he had earned in the refugee trade.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_THE STRUMA MUSEUM_

On page 6 of this Forum I indicated that the *Struma Museum* was opened a few years ago and is dedicated to the memories of all those victims who died so tragically that terrible February 1942 night in the cold waters of Black Sea, close to Sile, on the Asian side of Bosphorus.

The _Struma Museum_ is in the city of _Beer-sheva,_ in Israel. I have visited Beer-sheva and Ben Gurion University where I gave a seminar a few years ago. Therefore, last week I asked a very good friend, a distinguished faculty member of Ben-Gurion University, to visit the museum and provide some exclusive photographs for this Forum. 

The museum is located at the _Struma Synagogue_ in Aleph neighborhood and is directed by Aryeh Reiter. It is open to the public.

My friend Dr J. K. visited last Monday and has the following report.




> Nick _Struma__ Museum_ is located in the _Struma Synagogue_. 
> 
> Separate entrance on the second floor. 
> 
> Small museum (three rooms: lecture hall with video presentation (history of the ship and the victims from 1941 to Feb 1942). Including an interview of the sole survivor David Stoliar (US citizen). 
> 
> Main hall and small library focusing on the non legal immigration.
> The main hall shows posters: history of immigration, the ship , immigrants, documents and letter related to the sinking, photos and names of all victims. 
> Attached is the scan of the Museum brochure (in Hebrew). 
> ...


Here is the scan of the _Struma Museum_ brochure

Brochure_Page_1.jpgBrochure_Page_2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_THE STRUMA MUSEUM_

Here is the entrance of the _Struma Museum_

entrance door.JPG

Here is the museum hall

Museum hall 2.JPG

Here is a museum wall with photographs of the victims

Museum wall.JPG

Here is the "wall of names"

museum wall of names.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_THE STRUMA MUSEUM_

The cover page of the latest book of Ephraim Ofir, _With no way out_
_Efraim Ofer book 1.JPG_

Letter to President Rosevelt about the Struma
Rosevelt.JPG

Identity cards and other papers of _Struma_ passengers
Who were Struma Passengers.JPG

Comments of Albert Einstein after the sinking of the _Struma_
Einstein.JPG

Comments in the _New York Times_ about the British position and the _Struma_
Nwe York Times.JPG

From the museum....
the Struma.JPG

----------


## Ellinis

Νίκο, όταν είδα που έφτασε η έρευνα σου πίστεψα οτι εκεί θα υπάρχει κάποια φωτογραφία του Struma, αλλά τζίφος. 
Το μοντελάκι που είναι πάνω στην προθήκη, δείχνει το Struma? To έχεις κάποια κοντινή φωτο;

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Antoni
> What we know, after several months of research is that _there are not many photographs_ or drawings of _Xantha/Sea Maid/Kafireus/ Esperos/Makedonia/Struma_. Here is a summary
> 
> ....................
> 4. _Kafireus_: There is only one picture in the Volos postcard (page 1 of this Forum). There may be others available and will surface some day
> ....................


A better copy of the _Volos postcard_ that contains the photograph of _Kafireus_ was discovered this evening in a Web site.

First the story of the postcard will better identify the period and the Kafireus shown. 

1. *Photo No 1
*There is a photograph of the small train of Volos dated December 12, 1903!
Volos 1903.jpg

The same one slightly bigger and without the date
Volos Demetriados.jpg


2. *Photo No 2
*The well known photograph of _Kafireus_ _is superimposed on the previous one_ and is of much better quality than what I printed before. I tend to conclude then that *Kafireus* is shown here in 1903 or 1904, which would be the first year after her arrival to Greece!
Kafireus.jpg

3. *Photo No 3
*I have another Volos postcard that shows again Demetriados Street from another corner and with an insert of another ship (navy?) that I am unable to recognize.
Volos Demetriados2.jpg

4. *Photo No 4
*I have another new _Volos postcard_ that shows in the background a white passenger ship of the yacht type that might or might not be the _Kafireus
_(right back) 
Kafireus10.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> A better copy of the _Volos postcard_ that contains the photograph of _Kafireus_ was discovered this evening in a Web site.
> ..................
> 2. *Photo No 2
> *The well known photograph of _Kafireus_ _is superimposed on the previous one_ and is of much better quality than what I printed before. I tend to conclude then that *Kafireus* is shown here in 1903 or 1904, which would be the first year after her arrival to Greece!
> Kafireus.jpg
> .................


I have now taken the previous Photo No 2 and using various Photoshop systems I have magnified it or changed its contrast and coloration.

I apologize to those that may not understand the need for this exercise but there are many Greek (and especially international) who are trying to get a better photo of _Kafireus_ and comparison with the tragic_ Struma_.

Kafireus1a.jpgKafireus1b.jpgKafireus1c.jpg
Kafireus2a.jpg
Kafireus2b.jpg

I hope all this helps the researchers of the tragic _Struma_.

----------


## Ellinis

Τα παρακάτω αποσπάσματα από τα βιβλία των Lloyds έρχονται να κλείσουν κάποιες "τρύπες" στην ιστορία του πλοίου.

Το πρώτο είναι του 1930, ήδη υπο την πλοιοκτησία του Σ.Γουνάρη
headl.jpg
ESP 30.jpg

Το δεύτερο είναι κοινό για την περίοδο 31-33 με νέα πλοιοκτησία
ESP 31-33.jpg

και το τρίτο αφορά το 1934, όταν πια περνάει σε βουλγαρικά χέρια. Από τότε δεν ξαναεμφανίζεται στα Lloyds.
ESP 34.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Τα παρακάτω αποσπάσματα από τα βιβλία των Lloyds έρχονται να κλείσουν κάποιες "τρύπες" στην ιστορία του πλοίου.
> 
> Το πρώτο είναι του 1930, ήδη υπο την πλοιοκτησία του Σ.Γουνάρη
> headl.jpg
> ESP 30.jpg
> 
> Το δεύτερο είναι κοινό για την περίοδο 31-33 με νέα πλοιοκτησία
> ESP 31-33.jpg
> 
> ...


Of course this all is very important. Do you know who Socratis Gounaris was?

As for G. Mylonas (the second owner) he had been mentioned in at least one Israeli document!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Φαινεται οτι το *Καφηρευς* εκανε δρομολογια και προς το Ιονιον. Εδω ενα δρομολογιο της _26ης Σεπτεμβριου 1919_. Μας εκπλησει η διαφορα του απο αλλα Ελληνικα ατμοπλοια της εποχης. *Ειχε 50 "κλινας Α' θεσεως"!!!*

It appears that *Kafireus* was doing routes towards the Ionian sea as well. Here is a schedule from _September 26, 1919_. She was going (from Piraeus) to Itea, Patras, Astakos, Mytikas, Zaverda (now Palairos), Leukas, Kopraina (the port of Arta), Karvasaras (now Amfilohia) and Vonitsa.

We are surprised with the difference of this ship from other coastal passenger ships of that period. She had *"50 beds of First Class"!!!!*

19190926 Kafireus.jpg




> Να που η έρευνα στο ηλεκτρονικό αρχείο της βιβλιοθήκης της Ελλάδος απέδωσε!
> 
> Δύο διαφημίσεις του Καφηρεύς απο την εφημερίδα Εμπρός
> του Νοεμβρίου 1916
> 11-16 kafireus.gif
> 
> και Σεπτεμβρίου 1919
> 9-19 Kafireus.gif


The first ad is from November 2, 1916.

Here is another one from January 26, 1920
19200126 Kafireus.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Να που η έρευνα στο ηλεκτρονικό αρχείο της βιβλιοθήκης της Ελλάδος απέδωσε!  Δύο διαφημίσεις του Καφηρεύς απο την εφημερίδα Εμπρός του Νοεμβρίου  1916 11-16 kafireus.gif και Σεπτεμβρίου 1919  9-19 Kafireus.gif  Φαίνεται πως καταλήγουμε πως ο Καφηρεύς ήταν προπολεμικό ακτοπλοϊκό που πουλήθηκε πριν την έναρξη του β' παγκόσμιου.





> Από το βιβλίο «Auschwitz and the Allies» του Martin Gilbert, εκδόσεων Michael Joseph/Rainbird στα 1981:
>      Παράθεση:
>                     The Struma had been built in 1867 in Newcastle, and first sailed as the Xantha. In 1888 she had been lengthened, and substantially altered, and was still British-owned until 1902, when bought by a Greek shipowner. In 1934, as the Esperos, she was sailing under the Bulgarian flag. As the Struma, in 1942, she was registered in Panama, 226 tons gross, 140 net, with a Bulgarian captain and crew.





> Antoni
> 2. *Photo No 2
> *The well known photograph of _Kafireus_ _is superimposed on the previous one_ and is of much better quality than what I printed before. I tend to conclude then that *Kafireus* is shown here in 1903 or 1904, which would be the first year after her arrival to Greece!
> Kafireus.jpg



Μια πολυ προσεκτικη ερευνα στις παλιες Ελληνικες εφημεριδες (_Σκριπ, Εμπρος_) της Εθνικης Βιβλιοθηκης (Αθηνων) που τις βρισκετε ευκολα στο http://www.nlg.gr/digitalnewspapers/ns/main.html  μας εδωσε πολλα αγνωστα στοιχεια για την Ελληνικη ιστορια του πλοιου *Καφηρευς*.

1.  Το πλοιο *Καφηρευς* ηταν ηδη γνωστο στον Ελληνικο χωρο στις 25 Ιουνιου 1901, οταν εμφανιζεται ως "Αγγλικη θαλαμηγος" που εκανε μια εκδρομη στον Αργοσαρωνικο

19010625 Kafireus.jpg

2.  Και μετα στις 14 Φεβρουαριου 1902, εμφανιζεται για πρωτη φορα στην Ελληνικη ακτοπλοια σαν ενα καινουριο πλοιο της _Ακτοπλοιας Παγασητικου_ του _Ιωαννου Αντωνοπουλου_. Το εβαλαν να κανει δρομολογια απο το Βολο στο Τρικκερι και Βορειες Σποραδες αλλα ακομη και στους Ωρεους, Στυλιδα και Αταλαντη!

19020214 Kafireus.jpg

3.  Το *Καφηρευς* ειχε παντα μια σειρα απο ατυχηματα!  Στις 22 Απριλιου 1902 (μολις δυο μηνες αφου μπηκε στην γραμμη Παγασητικου και Βορειων Σποραδων) το βρισκουμε στην Ανδρο!!! Πως; Γιατι;  Και εκει προσηραξε σε βραχονησιδα!!  Και σωθηκε απο το πρωτο _Καρυστος

_19020422 KAfireus.jpg

4.  Και μια μερα αργοτερα, στις 24 Απριλιου 1902 τρεχει κοντα στην Χαλκιδα να βοηθησει την βασιλικη θαλαμηγο *Αμφιτριτη* που ειχε προσαραξει κοντα στο Βαθυ Αυλιδος

19020424 Kafireus.jpg

5.  Στις 6 Δεκεμβριου 1906 ο *Καφηρευς* μπαινει επισημα στις αγονες γραμμες, και συγκεκριμενα στην γραμμη Βολου, Σκιαθου, Σκοπελου

19061206 Kafireus.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

6. Στις 11 Ιουνιου, 1909 παλι ατυχημα εξω απο το λιμανι του Βολου!!!

19090611 Kafireus.jpg

7. Στις 7 Αυγουστου 1909  βρισκουμε ενα απιθανο αρθρο για τον *Καφηρεα* που εχει γινει τακτικος θαμων της γραμμης Χαλκιδος−Αιδηψου!

19090807 Kafireus.jpg

8.  Φαινεται οτι ο *Καφηρευς* ειχε ειδικη σχεση με την Αιδηψο. Εδω ενα αρθρο απο τις 3 Σεπτεμβριου 1909

19090903 Kafireus1.jpg
19090903 Kafireus2.jpg
19090903 Kafireus3.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> 8. Φαινεται οτι ο *Καφηρευς* ειχε ειδικη σχεση με την Αιδηψο. Εδω ενα αρθρο απο τις 3 Σεπτεμβριου 1909
> 
> 19090903 Kafireus1.jpg
> 19090903 Kafireus2.jpg
> 19090903 Kafireus3.jpg


"Πειρατικό" και "σκυλίσσιος" ο Καφηρεύς! μου φαίνεται σαν να το έγραψε ο ίδιος που δεν ήθελε να ούτε να το βλέπει στο παραπάνω άρθρο.

Εκπληκτικές οι ανακαλύψεις Νικό! νομίζω πως πλέων το πάζλ της ιστορίας του Καφηρεύς έχει ολοκληρωθεί με επιτυχία!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> "Πειρατικό" και "σκυλίσσιος" ο Καφηρεύς! μου φαίνεται σαν να το έγραψε ο ίδιος που δεν ήθελε να ούτε να το βλέπει στο παραπάνω άρθρο.
> 
> Εκπληκτικές οι ανακαλύψεις Νικό! νομίζω πως πλέων το πάζλ της ιστορίας του Καφηρεύς έχει ολοκληρωθεί με επιτυχία!


Δυστυχως δεν εχουμε τελειωσει ακομη ... Μας λειπουν τα χρονια του σαν *Εσπερος* στην Θεσσαλονικη (1930−33) καθως και τα χρονια του στον Δουναβη...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Wonderful, major discovery!

A photograph of *Kafireus*, part of a post card of 1915 from _Aedipsos_!!! As for the schedule, it is from November 1916!

Sylla.jpg


11-16 Kafireus.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Πραγματικά σημαντική ανακάλυψη Νικόλα! Είναι η πρώτη φορά που διακρίνονται ξεκάθαρα οι ναυπηγικές γραμμές του καραβιού. Συγχαρητήρια!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Magnification from the photograph of *Kafireus* above

Kafireus3.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Koιτάζοντας την παραπάνω φωτογραφία απο την Αιδηψό, μου ήρθε στο μυαλό η εικόνα του άγνωστου πλοίου που είχαμε δει εδώ. 

Και τώρα που έβαλα το ένα δίπλα στο άλλο (σε παραπλήσια γωνία και μέγεθος), μου φαίνεται πως έχουμε άλλη μια πόζα του _Καφηρεύς_... Νίκο, τι λες εσύ;

Image2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Koιτάζοντας την παραπάνω φωτογραφία απο την Αιδηψό, μου ήρθε στο μυαλό η εικόνα του άγνωστου πλοίου που είχαμε δει εδώ. 
> 
> Και τώρα που έβαλα το ένα δίπλα στο άλλο (σε παραπλήσια γωνία και μέγεθος), μου φαίνεται πως έχουμε άλλη μια πόζα του _Καφηρεύς_... Νίκο, τι λες εσύ;
> 
> Image2.jpg


Πωπω τι μας εκανες!!!  Μπραβο! Ειναι βεβαια αυτο.

Πρεπει να το γραψεις και αγγλικα για να το δει ο Paul Silverstone και αλλοι ξενοι που ενδιαφερονται

What you did is incredible. I think you should write your last message also in English so that Paul Silverstone and others who are looking for additional KafireuV photos can enjoy it!

Αλλα μηπως ειναι και αυτο το πλοιο το ιδιο;

skiathos.jpg

Skiathos2.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

The second one must be Kaphireus as well, after all she used to call at Sporades.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> The second one must be Kaphireus as well, after all she used to call at Sporades.


From one poor photo of _Struma_ about 7 months ago, we have now 4 photos of _Kafireus_, three of them very useful!

Απιθανα αρνητικο αρθρο σχετικα με το πλοιο *Καφηρευς* που δημοσιευτηκε στον _Σκριπ_ στις 19 Νοεμβριου 1907. Φαινεται οτι το πλοιον ηταν παμπαλαιο (ηδη 44 ετων τοτε) και δεν ηταν πια αγαπητο απο τον κοσμο... Αυτο φυσικα συμφωνει και με οτι διαβασαμε το 1909 εδω http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...2&postcount=79

An extremely negative article about *Kafireus* that was published in teh Athenian newspaper Skrip on November 19, 1907. It appears that he ship was antique (she was 44 years old already) and not very much liked by the people any more... Of course this agrees with what we read in 1909 here http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...2&postcount=79 which calls the ship "dogged" and "a pirate ship"... And to imagine this same ship would be used 35 years later to transport poor survivors of World War II to Palestine...

19071119 Kafieus1.jpg
19071119 Kafieus2.jpg
19071119 Kafieus3.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Επτα μορφες, επτα ψυχες  του* Καφηρεως*, ενος πλοιου που εζησε πανω απο 70 χρονια!

1.    Η πρωτη ειναι σχεδιο του *Xantha*. Ας μην ξεχναμε οτι το πλοιο το μακρυνανε για να γινει ο *Καφηρευς*
2.    Η δευτερη ειναι φωτογραφια του *Καφηρεως* απο την πρωτη καρτ ποσταλ του Βολου γυρω στο 1903. Οπως γνωριζουμε απο αποκομματα εφημεριδων  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...0&postcount=75 του 1902 το πλοιο αγοραστηκε εκεινη την χρονια απο τον _Ιωαννη Αντωνοπουλου_ της _Ατμοπλοιας Παγασητικου_. Μπηκε στην αγονη γραμμη των Βορειων Σποραδων το 1906   http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...0&postcount=77 Απο χρονογραφημα του 1908 ξερουμε οτι το πλοιο ηταν πρωτα λευκο  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...0&postcount=78 
3.    Μετα εχουμε την φωτογραφια απο την Αιδηψο απο το 1915.
4.    Ακολουθει η πρωτη φωτογραφια απο την Σκιαθο οπου το πλοιο ηταν μαυρο.
5.    Μετα η δευτερη φωτογραφια απο την Σκιαθο. Απο τα κτισματα της εποχης υποθετω οτι ειμαστε στο 1916 η 1917, οταν ο *Καφηρευς* ειχε περασει στην _Θρακικη Ατμοπλοια_
6.    Μετα ακολουθουν το σχεδιο και η φωτογραφια του *Struma* (*Στρυμωνος*). Το πρωτο ειναι σχεδιο του Ρουμανου Spyridon Dimitriu.... που διατεινεται οτι το εκανε βασει στοιχειων απο συγγενεις των αδικοχαμενων...   Νομιζω οτι προκειται περι μεγαλου λαθου....  Το πλοιο που σχεδιασε δεν εχει τιποτε κοινο με το πραγματικο *Struma*...  Μαλλον φαντασια... Μια και το σχεδιο φτιαχτηκε στην δεκαετια του 1980 εχω μια θεωρια...  Καποιος ειδε φωτογραφια του *Κυκνου* και μια και ο *Κυκνος* ηταν και αυτος αρχικα μια θαλαμηγος και μια και ηταν δρομολογημενος στην ιδια γραμμη Βολου−Σποραδων, ο φιλτατος Δημητριου σχεδιασε τον _Καφηρεα_ ολοιδιο τον *Κυκνο*... Συγκρινατε παρα κατω, ιδιως την πλωρη του και την γεφυρα...
7.    Τελος η τραγικη φωτογραφια του *Struma* εξω απο την Κωνσταντινουπολη λιγες μερες πριν απο το τραγικιο ναυαγιο του πλοιου μετα απο τον τορπολλισμο του απο Σοβιετικο υποβρυχιο....

Xantha1.jpg
Kafireus.jpg
Struma.jpg


Και εδω μια φωτογραφια του *Κυκνου* για να συγκριθει με το υπ αριθμον 6 σχεδιο παρα πανω.

Kyknos.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Εχω κατορθωσει να εντοπισω μια φωτογραφια μιας θαλαμηγου που υποτειθεται οτι ειναι το *Sea Maid*  στα τελευταια χρονια του 19ου αιωνος ***** πριν αλλαξει ονομα και γινει *Καφηρευς*.  
****Το ονομα της ηταν *Sea Maid*   και κατα 80% ηταν το ιδιο πλοιο 
Sea Maid.jpg


Την παρουσιαζω εδω (σε σχεση με τον Καφηρεα που γνωριζουμε) με καποιους ενδοιασμους
Sea Maid sized.jpg
Kafireus.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Απιθανα αρνητικο αρθρο σχετικα με το πλοιο *Καφηρευς* που δημοσιευτηκε στον _Σκριπ_ στις 19 Νοεμβριου 1907. Φαινεται οτι το πλοιον ηταν παμπαλαιο (ηδη 44 ετων τοτε) και δεν ηταν πια αγαπητο απο τον κοσμο... Αυτο φυσικα συμφωνει και με οτι διαβασαμε το 1909 εδω http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...2&postcount=79


Εξ αλλου, στις 11 Φεβρουαριου 1902 το πλοιο επαινειται σαν "κομψο"...

19020211 KAfireus.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Στο πρωτο μηνυμα στο θεμα αυτο τον Φεβρουαριο 2009 εγραφα




> I know very little about _Kafireus_ except that it had a very distinguished career in the_Chalkis -Limne -Stylis -Oreoi -Volos_ run... 
> ........................
> I vaguely remember her in the very early 1950s. _Ellinis_ or _esperos_ can you help?


Τουλαχιστον για προσωπικη ικανοποιηση, βρηκα τελικα γιατι εμπλεκα αυτο το πλοιο με κατι που ειχα διαβασει στην δεκαετια 1950... Ιδου αρθρο απο τις 14 Απριλιου 1957

19570414 KAfireus.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

An ad of *Kafireus*... with  *Haupiri* (later *Margarita*) from January 29, 1920


19200129 Haupori.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Εχω κατορθωσει να εντοπισω μια φωτογραφια μιας θαλαμηγου που υποτειθεται οτι ειναι το *Sea Maid* στα τελευταια χρονια του 19ου αιωνος ***** πριν αλλαξει ονομα και γινει *Καφηρευς*. 
> ****Το ονομα της ηταν *Sea Maid* και κατα 80% ηταν το ιδιο πλοιο 
> Sea Maid.jpg


Nίκο, το εικονιζόμενο είναι το γιοτ Eugenia που είχες ανεβάσει και εδώ.

----------


## τοξοτης

Δεν ξέρω αν το παρακάτω βοηθά σε κάτι ή έχει αναφερθεί πάλι 

http://www.plimsollshipdata.org/ship...50&name=Xantha

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Nίκο, το εικονιζόμενο είναι το γιοτ Eugenia που είχες ανεβάσει και εδώ.


Φιλε Αρη
Εχεις καλυτερη μνημη απο εμενα. Αλλα το ξενο αρθρο απο το οποιο το πηρα ανεφερε το ονομα.... *Sea Maid*!

N

----------


## τοξοτης

Βρήκα το παρακάτω σχετικά με το STRUMA , δε γνωρίζω αν βοηθά.

http://wertheimer.info/family/GRAMPS...a39e56250.html

*סטרומה (Struma Kafireus Καφηρεύς Macedonia)* 

CityConstanţaCountyJudeţul ConstanţaState/ ProvinceDobrogeaCountryRom&acirc;niaAlternate Locations[]


Struma at Istanbul

*Narrative*

_Struma_, Registered name:_ Macedonia Kafireus_, was a dilapidated, two masted, 74-year-old steamer, built in *Newcastle*, in 1830 or 1867. Several versions of the provenance of the ship exist, one which says it sailed the Danube during World War I, and was sunk in *Sulina*. It resurfaced in 1938, and was purchased by a Bulgarian company called _Struma_. Rig : Two-masted ( initially three) converted schooner yacht. Tonnage (metric) : 146.66. (From others sources : 256.8 ); Capacity: 130 tons Length : 50 yds. 16 meters long (150 feet) Breadth: 18'-6" six meters wide Depth of hold : ~ 11 ft. Ownwer : Compania Mediterranea de Vapores Limitanda. ( Jean D. Pandelis et Co ). Registry : *Constanţa* She sailed under Panama flag. Construction : Structural Steel Shapes. Wall/Shell : M.S. Plates. Decks /Inside Partitions : Wooden beams, boards, plywood, etc. Engine : old-salvaged and reconditioned three cylinders gas engine recovered from a motor boat drowned in Danube ). Manufacturer : Benz (Germany). Power : 250 or 300 H.P. Fuel : A mixture of 75% Gasoline and 25% Lube Oil. Speed : ( average) 6 knots per hour. Fuel Consumption ( per hour ) : Gasoline 17.5 Imp.Gall./ Lube Oil 1.2 Imp.Gall. Size: six meters wide (18 feet) _Struma_ was a Danube cargo barge which her Bulgarian owners used for transporting cattle. By the time World War II broke out, she was deemed so unfit for sea travel that the German military did not requisition her. In comparison to the other rickety vessels which somehow made the voyage across the Mediterranean, _Struma_ was especially pitiful and tiny. Wooden plank rails were constructed, so more people could get in. The upper wood structure was so weak that any brisk breeze threatened to demolish it. No blueprint of the modifications made inside the ship is available. They were probably destroyed after Struma sunk, to conceal incriminating evidence. _Struma_ had three large floors ( decks ) : The lower bottom floor, the middle and the main deck. On the lower floor were: The Engine Room, the Fuel Store, the largest dormitory nr.1 with 280 couches, Dormitory nr.3 of 180 couches, stairways ,etc. On the middle deck were: Dormitory nr.2 with 120 couches, Dormitory nr.4 and 5 each one with some 72 couches. At the stern the washing facilities (about 4 units), and the latrines ( 8 units ). On the Main (Top) Deck were : The Navigation Room including maps, compass, steering wheel, the radio-telegraph desk and other nautical instruments. The Crew Section and above them two life boats for 12 persons ea. The Provision Store. The Passenger's luggage was bound together to the 2nd mast and covered with tarpaulin. The Kitchen , The Drinking Water Cistern, The " Stack" ( vent tube) with a conical head and, The Suprastructure. A wooden isolated shed with 8 or 6 cabins each one equipped with 6 beds. There was a Praying Corner and Infirmary. 

*Narrative*

In 1941, *Mossad leAliyah Bet* had intended to lash _Struma_ to _Darien_, a larger, more powerful vessel, to allow another 200 or so additional passengers to escape, but the German occupation of Bulgaria stranded _Struma_, and _Darien_ sailed alone. 

*Narrative*

Jean D. Pendelis had _Struma_ towed to *Constanţa*, to be refitted. When the engine was installed and tested, it generated a lot of trepidations. In order to overcome them, the engineers decided to increase the mass of the floor. A thick coat of concrete aggregate was spread on the bottom of the ship thus solving the problems of trepidations and depth of hold altogether. _Struma_ was put under Panamanian flag, to be used to transport refugees. 

*Narrative*

The passenger list grew and grew. Intended to carry 350-400 passengers, _Struma_ ultimately allowed 778 on board. Most passengers knew they would have to sleep in shifts - even though several who had paid the exorbitant sum of 350,000 lei for their tickets (as compared to standard fare of 200,000 lei) had been assured they'd have a "cabin." She was first scheduled to sail in June, 1941, then postponed to October 8, November 21, and November 24. 

*Narrative*

At *Istanbul*, _Struma_'s engine was repaired by Messrs. Miteahhit On Mekanisyien, *Istanbul-Galata*, Fermenciler 47-49. The engineer was Mustafa Hami Yoluk. It has been cited that the Turkish technicians repairing the engines realized that the engine problem was intentionally created so that the ship could anchor in *İstanbul*. 

*Narrative*

On February 15, 1941, _Struma_ stopped at *Istanbul* due to a technical malfunction. The passengers aboard were subjected to medical tests, and it was found that the food stored on board were almost finished, and the passengers were all suffering from malnutrition and disease. 

*Narrative*

In February 1942, the British refused to let the 747 Romania refugees on _Struma_ continue to Palestine. The British government had declared that all the personnel of ships carrying Jewish immigrants should be arrested and the ships be confiscated, in addition to arresting the illegal immigrants. British ambassador Knatchbull-Hugessen, in *Ankara*, was invited to the Ministry of Foreign Affairs, and asked whether they would permit the ship to go to Palestine or not. The British government gave no direct answer, but General Secretary of Foreign Affairs Ministry, Oliver Harvey reacted: “Does England have to take such a cruel decision against these poor people? Why can nothing be done for these poor people? They will all be killed if they are turned back.” The British encouraged Turkish authorities to tow the ship into the Black Sea and cast it adrift, after the passsengers had been on board for 74 days, overcrowded with inadequate supplies After two months of negotiations, the boat, with broken down engines, was towed into the Black Sea. 

*Narrative*

On February 23, 1942, _Struma_ sailed for the Black Sea again, 

*Narrative*

On February 24, 1942, S_truma_ was sunk, 5-6 miles away from* Y&ouml;n Burnu*, by a Russian submarine _ДЩ 213_ with the loss of 796 people. After the blast hundreds of passengers remained alive, clinging to every remnant of the ship that was drifting There was one survivor. Prior to losing consciousness a Bulgarian seaman told David Stoliar that he was standing on the ship’s deck and suddenly noticed a water trail that came from a torpedo from the Turkish coast towards the _Struma_. Soviet navy officer G.I.Vaneev, an expert in Soviet Military Navy history, quoted in his Ph.D. dissertation, published in a volume dealing with Soviet military navy history, the report of the Soviet _ДЩ 213_ submarine captain, who gave the order to torpedo an isolated ship that had been identified and brought about its sinking. The consiracy theorists surmised that there was a secret Soviet-British agreement by which Turkey was requested to tow Struma and bring it on the high sea on February 23, 1942, without mentioning the real purpose of this scheme. The purpose was to give the submarine enough leeway to move between the ship and the coast in order to launch the deadly torpedo while making it almost impossible to find out from where the torpedo had been fired. This scheme would free both Turkey, a neutral country, and Britain, Russia's ally, from any moral responsibility, and enable Britain to get rid of the “unwelcome” ship. 

*Narrative*

In the early 1960s, after relatives of victims petitioned the German government for compensation, naval military historian and Professor of history, J&uuml;rgen Rohwer, investigated several sinking incidents in Workd War II. He found that there were no German submarines operating in the Black Sea in February, 1942. The Germans had removed their fleet from the Black Sea after the dispute with the Turkish government about the sinking of the fishing boat, _Cankaya_. J&uuml;rgen Rohwer found the entry in the log of Russian submmarine, _ДЩ 213_,which included coordinates of targets in the Black Sea, including the sinking of a ship identified as _Struma_. 

*Narrative*

In the 1980s, Yosef Govrin (Gurevits) found reference to _Struma_ in a Russian technical publication, Soviet Fleet in the Black Sea during the *Great Patriotic War*, written by G. I. Vaneyev. The Book detailed how _ДЩ 213_ identified _Struma_, a vessel of 7,000 tons and no defences, on February 24, surfaced and fired a single torpedo. 

*Narrative*

The Struma Museum is located in the *Struma Synagogue*, in Kiryat Aleph neighborhood of *Beersheva*. It is a Small museum, with three rooms: lecture hall with video presentation (history of the ship and the victims from 1941 to February 1942), that includes an interview of the sole survivor David Stoliar (US citizen). Main hall and small library focusing on the non legal immigration. The main hall has posters of the history of immigration, the ship , immigrants, documents and letter related to the sinking, photos and names of all victims.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Βρήκα το παρακάτω σχετικά με το STRUMA , δε γνωρίζω αν βοηθά.
> 
> http://wertheimer.info/family/GRAMPS...a39e56250.html
> 
> *סטרומה*


Αντωνη μου

Με ολο τον σεβασμο που τρεφω σε εσενα και στις εργασιες σου, ισως θα ηταν καλυτερα να διαβασεις ολα τα αρθρα γι αυτο το θεμα (*Καφηρευς*) πριν ξαναπροσθεσεις τα ιδια...  Το πλοιο *Καφηρευς/Struma* εχει ερευνηθει αρκετα. Ολα τα σπουδαια αρθρα απο τις Ισραηλινες ιστοσελιδες εχουν ανεβασθει ηδη. Οσο για το μουσειο του πλοιου, εχω παρουσιασει μεγαλη εργασια με παρα πολλες φωτογραφιες απο το μουσειο που τις πηρε φιλος απο την πολη Beer-sheva

Αν βρηκες τιποτε για την ζωη του πλοιου στην Αγγλια, ιδιως την ζωη του σαν *Sea Maid*, θα μας ενδιεφερε. Το ιδιο και για την ζωη του στην Βουλγαρια σαν *Εσπερος*.  

Αλλα τα υπολοιπα αρθρα που ανεβαζεις νομιζω οτι εχουν παρουσιασθει ηδη με μεγαλες λεπτομερειες απο τον Αρη, εμενα και αλλους

Νικος

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Kafireus_ in a wonderfully clean postcard in front of the Sylla Hotel in Aedipsos

Kafireus2.jpg

Kafireus3.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Προκηρυξις του Harold Alfred MacMichael http://www.britishempire.co.uk/biogr...haelharold.htm σαν υπευθυνου του θανατου 800 Εβραιων στο ναυαγιο του πλοιου *Struma*

Struma poster.jpg

Μνημειο του πλοιου *Struma* στην Ισραηλινη πολη Holon

A monument in honor of the dead of *Struma* in Holon

Struma memorial in Holon.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Νομιζω οτι δεν εχουμε ξαναδει αυτο το παραξενο δρομολογιο του πλοιου _Καφηρευς_ απο τις 30 Ιουνιου 1920. 

Εκανε την αγονη γραμμη Ικαριας, Σαμου, Δωδεκανησου!!!!

19200630 KAfireus.jpg

Η διαφημιση αυτη της 16ης Ιανουαριου 1920 εχει ενδιαφερον γιατι γινεται απο πρακτορειο ταξιδιων αντι για ακτοπλοικη εταιρεια. Τα τρια πλοια που αναφερονται δεν ανηκαν στην ιδια εταιρεια... Το *Ξενουλα* του Παπαγιαννακη http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=77222, το *Haupiri (Μαργαριτα)* του Σταματοπουλου http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=101505 και φυσικα το _Καφηρευς_ που εκανε την κλασσικη γραμμη του Ευβοικου...

19200116 KAfireus.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> _Kafireus_ in a wonderfully clean postcard in front of the Sylla Hotel in Aedipsos


Απεφασισα να μεγενθυνω μια απο τις καρτποσταλ μου του *Καφηρεως* και να παιξω λιγο με το photoshop μηπως και δουμε καλυτερα το πλοιο. Ας ελπισω οτι αυτες οι δυο μεγενθυνσεις θα βοηθησουν

Kafireus magn.jpg

Kafireus magn2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Koιτάζοντας την παραπάνω φωτογραφία απο την Αιδηψό, μου ήρθε στο μυαλό η εικόνα του άγνωστου πλοίου που είχαμε δει εδώ. 
> 
> Και τώρα που έβαλα το ένα δίπλα στο άλλο (σε παραπλήσια γωνία και μέγεθος), μου φαίνεται πως έχουμε άλλη μια πόζα του _Καφηρεύς_... Νίκο, τι λες εσύ;
> 
> Image2.jpg


Αρη

Προ ετους ειχες γραψει για μια φωτογραφια αγνωστου πλοιου που πιθανως ηταν το *Καφηρευς*. Τωρα βρηκα μια πολυ καθαρη φωτογραφια του πλοιου παρμενη απο τον Στουρναρα.
Αν πραγματι ειναι το *Καφηρευς*, τοτε εχουμε κατι εξαιρετο για τους φιλους μας στο Ισραηλ (*Struma*) και πρεπει να το ανακοινωσουμε στον Paul Silverstone

Νικος

Kafireus.jpg

Kafireus1.jpg

Kafireus2.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Κρίνοντας απ΄όσο μπορώ να ξεχωρίσω από τις ναυπηγικές γραμμές φαίνεται οτι είναι το ίδιο πλοίο, αλλά με αρκετές διαφορές στο κομοδέσιο.

Τις τελευταίες εβδομάδες, έχουν προκύψει νέα στοιχεία για την ιστορία του πλοίου στην Ελλάδα. Κάποια συμπληρώνουν τα κενά που έχουμε αλλά κάποια άλλα αναιρούν ορισμένα από τα προηγούμενα συμπεράσματα μας, οπότε θα πρέπει να τα ψάξω περισσότερο...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Απεφασισα να μεγενθυνω μια απο τις καρτποσταλ μου του *Καφηρεως* και να παιξω λιγο με το photoshop μηπως και δουμε καλυτερα το πλοιο. Ας ελπισω οτι αυτες οι δυο μεγενθυνσεις θα βοηθησουν
> Kafireus magn2.jpg


Προσφατα ειδα μια παλια φωτογραφα _στην Συρο το 1904 (απο τα αρχεια του ΕΛΙΑ)_. Αρχισε να μου θυμιζει κατι...  

Syros1 1904.JPG

Ετσι την ανεστρεψα ...

Syros 1904.jpg

και εκανα μεγεθυνση. 

KAfireus.jpg

Εβγαλα το πλοιο ...

Kafireus1.jpg

και το συγκρινα με μια αλλη φωτογραφια που ξερουμε οτι παρουσιαζει το  *Καφηρευς*. 

Kafireus2.jpg

Νομιζω οτι τα δυο πλοια ειναι το  ιδιο... *Καφηρευς*. Τι λετε;

----------


## Ellinis

Είναι δύσκολο να πει κανείς με σιγουριά, αλλά προσωπικά κλείνω στο οτι είναι το ίδιο πλοίο, δηλαδή το ΚΑΦΗΡΕΥΣ.

Με την ευκαιρία να αναφέρω πως και οι δύο επιχρωματισμένες φωτογραφίες που δείχνουν πιθανότατα το ΚΑΦΗΡΕΥΣ στη Σκιάθο, όπως και αυτή της 1ης σελίδας αποτελούν δημιουργίες του Βολιώτη φωτογράφου Στέφανου Στουρνάρα (1867-1928 ).

Και οι τρείς περιλαμβάνονται σε καλή ανάλυση, στο λεύκωμα "Στέφανος Στουρνάρας: Ο άγιος της φωτογραφίας" του Ν. Αναγνωστάκη (εκδ. Αρχιπέλαγος).

Στη φωτογραφία στο Βόλο, η λεζάντα αναφέρει : H oδός Δημητριάδος το 1905, με το τρενάκι. Το "Καφηρεύς" με τα "¶γιος Σπυρίδων" και "Πτερωτή" ήταν τα πρώτα ατμόπλοια που αντικατέστησαν τα καϊκια. Έκαναν τη γραμμή Βόλος-Καλά Νερά-¶φισος-Χόρτος-Μηλίνα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ............
> 
> Στη φωτογραφία στο Βόλο, η λεζάντα αναφέρει : H oδός Δημητριάδος το 1905, με το τρενάκι. Το "Καφηρεύς" με τα "¶γιος Σπυρίδων" και "Πτερωτή" ήταν τα πρώτα ατμόπλοια που αντικατέστησαν τα καϊκια. Έκαναν τη γραμμή Βόλος-Καλά Νερά-¶φισος-Χόρτος-Μηλίνα.


Πολυ ενδιαφερον

Δηλαδη εμεναν μεσα στον Παγασητικο!

----------


## Ellinis

> Αρη
> 
> Προ ετους ειχες γραψει για μια φωτογραφια αγνωστου πλοιου που πιθανως ηταν το *Καφηρευς*. Τωρα βρηκα μια πολυ καθαρη φωτογραφια του πλοιου παρμενη απο τον Στουρναρα.
> Αν πραγματι ειναι το *Καφηρευς*, τοτε εχουμε κατι εξαιρετο για τους φιλους μας στο Ισραηλ (*Struma*) και πρεπει να το ανακοινωσουμε στον Paul Silverstone
> 
> Νικος
> 
> Kafireus.jpg
> 
> ...


Tελικά το εικονιζόμενο στη φωτογραφία αυτή (όπως και στις δυο επιχρωματισμένες) δεν είναι το ΚΑΦΗΡΕΥΣ, αλλά το ΠΑΠΑΔΙΑΜΑΝΤΗΣ.
Η ίδια φωτογραφία υπάρχει σε πολύ καλή ανάλυση στο βιβλίο του Γ.Φουστάνου "Ελληνικά Λιμάνια 1900-1940", και το όνομα είναι ευδριάκριτο.

_Unfortuntaly the above photos are not depicting KAPHIREUS but the contemporary steamer_ _PAPADIAMANTIS__._

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Tελικά το εικονιζόμενο στη φωτογραφία αυτή (όπως και στις δυο επιχρωματισμένες) δεν είναι το ΚΑΦΗΡΕΥΣ, αλλά το ΠΑΠΑΔΙΑΜΑΝΤΗΣ.
> 
> Η ίδια φωτογραφία υπάρχει σε πολύ καλή ανάλυση στο βιβλίο του Γ.Φουστάνου "Ελληνικά Λιμάνια 1900-1940", και το όνομα είναι ευδριάκριτο.


Λυπηρον οτι δεν ηταν αυτο

----------


## Ellinis

Τουλάχιστον υπάρχει η καρτ ποστάλ στην Αιδηψό, και _ίσως_ αυτή στη Σύρο.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Τουλάχιστον υπάρχει η καρτ ποστάλ στην Αιδηψό, και _ίσως_ αυτή στη Σύρο.


Θα μεταφερω την καρτα στο θεμα Παπαδιαμαντης

----------


## Ellinis

Ας δούμε και κάποια νέα στοιχεία που ανακάλυψα για το ΚΑΦΗΡΕΥΣ. 
Όπως έχουμε γράψει παλιότερα, το πλοίο εμφανίστηκε στις Ελληνικές θάλασσες γύρω στο 1901 κάνοντας εκδρομές από τον Πειραιά στο Σαρωνικό, έχοντας ακόμη Αγγλική σημαία.
Στη συνέχεια ύψωσε Ελληνική σημαία και υπό την ιδιοκτησία του κτηματία Ι. Αντωνόπουλου νηολογήθηκε στο Βόλο παίρνοντας μάλιστα τον αριθμό νηολογίου # 1.  
Το κατά πόσο πέρασε στη συνέχεια στην οικογένεια Χατζηκωνσταντή – όπως αναφέρουν τα Lloyds – αποτελεί αντικείμενο έρευνας.
Το 1917 το ΚΑΦΗΡΕΥΣ μετανηολογήθηκε στον Πειραιά και πέρασε στην ιδιοκτησία των Δ. Ανδρεάδη & Κ. Εξηντάρη. Ένα χρόνο αργότερα πέρασε στον Λ. Βογιατζίδη & Σία διατηρώντας πάντα το ίδιο όνομα.
Το 1921 πουλήθηκε στο Γεράσιμο Αγγελάτο που το μετονόμασε ΕΣΠΕΡΟΣ, αλλά ένα χρόνο αργότερα θα αλλάξει άλλες δυο φορές χέρια για να πουληθεί τελικά το 1923 σε Αμερικανό υπήκοο, οπότε και υπέστειλε την Ελληνική σημαία.
Το που ταξίδεψε τα επόμενα χρόνια το ΕΣΠΕΡΟΣ δεν είναι ακόμη γνωστό αλλά γνωρίζουμε ότι το 1930 είχε ήδη βρεθεί στην ιδιοκτησία του Σ. Γούναρη που είχε έδρα στη Θεσσαλονίκη. 
Από εκεί και πέρα έχουμε ήδη γράψει για το πώς το πλοίο κατέληξε υπό Βουλγαρική σημαία και τελικά στη Ρουμανία για έχει ως STRUMA ένα τραγικό τέλος.

------

_Some new data on the KAPHIREUS:_ 
_As we have previously mentioned KAPHIREUS appeared in the Greek seas around 1901 and was initially used for excursions out of Piraeus, still flying the British flag._
_She then raised the Greek flag and under ownership of I. Antonopoulos she was registered at Volos being allocated the registration number #1._
_Whether she was later under ownership of Hadjikonstanti –as indicated by Lloyd’s- is still under investigation._
_In 1917 KAPHIREUS was registered in Piraeus under ownership of A.Andreadis & K.Exintaris and a year later she was sold to L.Vogiatzides & Co._
_In 1921 she was sold to G.Aggelatos and renamed ESPEROS but a year later she changed hands twice only to be sold again in 1923 to a US citizen and stricken from the Greek registers._
_Her whereabouts for the next years are not yet known but by 1930 she was already owned by S. Gounaris of Salonica. Her following move to Bulgarian flag and thereafter story lead to the tragic loss as the STRUMA has been previously written._

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Φυσικα ευχαριστουμε για τις σπουδαιες βιβλιογραφικες ανακαλυψεις!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Ellinis_

Τι λες γι αυτη την φωτογραφια απο την Αιδηψο που βρηκα σημερα το βραδυ στο E-bay;   Παρουσιαζει μια κοπελα μπροστα σε ενα επιβατηγο της εποχης. Να ειναι το *ΚΑΦΗΡΕΥΣ*;  Φυσικα υπηρχαν και τοσα αλλα πρωην γιωτ που εκαναν το ταξιδι για την Αιδηψο τοτε (Λιμνη, Πανδωρα, κλπ) ...

Ο _τοξοτης_ ξερει καλα την Αιδηψο. Αν ανακαλυψει ποτε κτιστηκαν τα οικηματα πισω απο το κοριτσι τοτε αυτο  θα μας επιτρεψει να χρονολογησουμε την φωτογραφια

Kafireus.jpg

Aedispsos.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Δεν μου κάνει για το ΚΑΦΗΡΕΥΣ. Όπως λες όλα τα ατμόπλοια της γραμμής Πειραιά-Θεσ/νίκη έκαναν και μια στάση στην Αιδηψό. Οπότε είναι πολλές οι επιλογές...

----------


## τοξοτης

> _Ellinis_
> 
> Τι λες γι αυτη την φωτογραφια απο την Αιδηψο που βρηκα σημερα το βραδυ στο E-bay; Παρουσιαζει μια κοπελα μπροστα σε ενα επιβατηγο της εποχης. Να ειναι το *ΚΑΦΗΡΕΥΣ*; Φυσικα υπηρχαν και τοσα αλλα πρωην γιωτ που εκαναν το ταξιδι για την Αιδηψο τοτε (Λιμνη, Πανδωρα, κλπ) ...
> 
> Ο _τοξοτης_ ξερει καλα την Αιδηψο. Αν ανακαλυψει ποτε κτιστηκαν τα οικηματα πισω απο το κοριτσι τοτε αυτο θα μας επιτρεψει να χρονολογησουμε την φωτογραφια
> 
> Kafireus.jpg
> 
> Aedispsos.jpg


Νίκο , 
Τα ξενοδοχεία που φαίνονται πίσω από το πλοίο είναι τα <ΣΤΑΔΙΟΝ> και <ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ>. Το πότε ακριβώς κτιστήκαν δεν γνωρίζω αλλά από το παρακάτω απόσπασμα μπορούμε να υπολογίσουμε <το περίπου>

..................................................  ..................................................

*Και... η ιστορία συνεχίζεται…*

*Στο τέλος του 18ου αι. το ανεξάρτητο Ελληνικό κράτος ξεκινά τη νέα του πορεία, που βρίσκει σε παράλληλο δρόμο την τουριστική ανασυγκρότηση της Αιδηψού. Στις αρχές του 19ου αιώνα, η Αιδηψός δέχεται τους πρόσφυγες της Μικράς Ασίας, που θα δώσουν νέα ώθηση στην ανάπτυξη της πόλης, στους Τομείς της αλιείας, γεωργίας και του εμπορίου. Σ' αυτό το διάστημα εκτός από το ξενοδοχείο «Θέρμαι Σύλλα», που είναι ήδη κτισμένο, κατασκευάζονται μεγάλες ξενοδοχειακές μονάδες, όπως το "Ηράκλειον", "Στάδιος" , "Ιστιαία", "Αίγλη", "Αύρα" και άλλα. Επίσης δημιουργούνται ιδιωτικά υδροθεραπευτήρια για να καλύψουν τις ανάγκες των λουομένων και ταυτόχρονα άλλες μορφές επιχειρήσεων, όπως πολυτελή κέντρα διασκέδασης με ζωντανή μουσική και φημισμένα ορχηστρικά συγκροτήματα.*

*http://www.hotelkallithea.gr/index.p...d=19&Itemid=29*

*..................................................  ...................................*

*Λοιπόν το Το ΘΕΡΜΑΙ ΣΥΛΛΑ του 1897 , ΑΥΡΑ είναι του 1926 ,το ΑΙΓΛΗ του 1931, υπολογίζω λοιπόν ότι αυτά τα δύο (ΣΤΑΔΙΟΝ-ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ) πρέπει να είναι πριν το 1920.*

*Δες και τις δικές σου φωτ/φίες*

*Αιδηψος στην δεκαετια του 1930*

*Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)*


**

10ετία του 30 και τα ΣΤΑΔΙΟΝ κασι ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ είναι ήδη κτισμένα.

Δυο ακομη ωραιες παλιες καρτ ποσταλ της Αιδηψου που αγορασα προσφατα. Η δευτερη ειναι του περιφημου Βολιωτη φωτογραφου Στουρναρα



Στο βάθος το ΘΕΡΜΑΙ ΣΥΛΛΑ του 1897 (δεξιά του , εκεί περίπου που τελειώνουν τα δενδρα στο βάθος , θα έπρεπε να υπήρχαν τα ΑΥΡΑ του 1926 και ΑΙΓΛΗ του 1931 αν ήταν κτισμένα.)
Μπροστά μας φαίνεται τμήμα του <ΣΤΑΔΙΟΝ> που είναι ήδη κτισμένα άρα πριν το 1926

Νίκο πιστεύω ότι οι χρήστες <Tasos@@@> και <Mikigtr> είναι περισσότερο γνώστες της Αιδηψού.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ατυχημα του *Καφηρεως* εξω απο τον Βολο. Αναφερεται στο Σκριπ της 6ης Νοεμβριου 1909...

19091106 KAfireus.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Η γνωστη καρτ ποσταλ του *Καφηρεως* μπροστα απο το ξενοδοχειον Θερμαι Συλλα στην Αιδηψο σε δυο εκτυπωσεις, ασπρομαυρη και εγχρωμη

Aedipsos2.jpgAedispso3.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Η γνωστη καρτ ποσταλ του *Καφηρεως* μπροστα απο το ξενοδοχειον Θερμαι Συλλα στην Αιδηψο σε δυο εκτυπωσεις, ασπρομαυρη και εγχρωμη
> 
> .
> Aedipsos2.jpgAedispso3.jpg


Δεξιά του ΘΕΡΜΑΙ ΣΥΛΛΑ , στο βάθος, το κτήριο των ιαματικών λουτρών των Αγ.Αναργύρων.
Να φανταστείς Νίκο ότι πριν 45 χρόνια η περιοχή ήταν γεμάτη κτήρια και πολυκατοικίες.
Φαντάσου τώρα πόσα χρόνια ακόμη πίσω είναι η φωτογραφία

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Δεξιά του ΘΕΡΜΑΙ ΣΥΛΛΑ , στο βάθος, το κτήριο των ιαματικών λουτρών των Αγ.Αναργύρων.
> Να φανταστείς Νίκο ότι πριν 45 χρόνια η περιοχή ήταν γεμάτη κτήρια και πολυκατοικίες.
> Φαντάσου τώρα πόσα χρόνια ακόμη πίσω είναι η φωτογραφία


Νομιζω οτι η φωτογραφια ειναι του 1907

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

To 1918 το *Καφηρευς* περασε στην εταιρεια Λ. Βογιατζιδη & Σια (την οποια δεν ηξερα καθολου) διατηρωντας το ιδιο ονομα. Οπως θυμομαστε το πλοιο ειχε μεγαλη παραδοση σε δυο δρομολογια, του Ευβοικου (Πειραιευς, Χαλκις, Λιμνη, Αιδηψος, Ωρεοι, Βολος) συχνα με προεκταση μεχρι την Σκιαθο, και της αγονου γραμμης Ακαρνανιας−Ιονιου.  Αλλα δεν το ειχαμε δει στην γραμμη Ικαριας, Σαμου, Δωδεκανησου οπου το βλεπουμε τον Ιουνιο μεχρι τον Σεπτεμβριο 1920.

19200630 Kafireus.jpg19200707 KAfireus.jpg19200714 all.jpg

Αλλα πλοια που εκαναν το ιδιο δρομολογιο την εποχη εκεινη ηταν το _Αθηνα_ του Παληου και το *Γεωργιος* του Χατζηκωνσταντη.

Συγκρινατε με τα σημερινα….

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Οταν μια εκδρομη απο την Λαμια στον Βολο ηταν μεγαλο γεγονος... Στις 6 Ιουλιου 1906 (απο την εφημεριδα _Αληθεια_) μια εκδρομη με τον *Καφηρεα* σε ολη του την μεγαλοπρεπεια...

19060706 Καφηρευς1 Αληθεια.jpg19060706 Καφηρευς2 Αληθεια.jpg

Δυο ενδιαφεροντα εδω. Πρωτον, ακομη και το μικρο _Καφηρευς_ δεν μπορουσε να πλευρισει στο λιμανι του Βολου και χρειαζοταν λεμβους. Και δευτερον, κατα το ελληνικον, η αναχωρηση για την Λαμια ηταν τα μεσανυχτα!

----------


## Ellinis

Στα Γενικά Αρχεία του Κράτους υπάρχουν τέσσερα συμβόλαια που αναφέρονται στο ΚΑΦΗΡΕΥΣ. 
Το ατμόπλοιο ήταν νηολογημένο στο Βόλο με αύξων αριθμό 5, και εδώ αναφέρεται το Μάρτιο του 1916 η πώληση του από τους Ι.Αντωνόπουλο, Δ.Ψυχούλη και Λ.Σκοπελίτη στους Κ.Εξηντάρη, Δ.Φαρμακίδη και Γ.Εξηντάρη. Η ολική χωρητικότητα του σκάφους καταγράφεται στους 152,82 κόρους.  
Στη συνέχεια υπήρξαν μεταβιβάσεις μερίδιου στο ΚΑΦΗΡΕΥΣ εντός της οικογένειας Εξηντάρη όπως διαβάζουμε εδώ. 
Τέλος, τον Ιούνιο του 1917 το ατμόπλοιο εκμισθώθηκε στον έμπορο οπόρων Ηλ.Λιάνη & Σια για τέσσερις μήνες όπως αναφερέται εδώ. 

    Και με την ευκαιρία να δούμε άλλη μια φορά τη μοναδική φωτογραφία του πλοίου ως STRUMA, νομίζω σε καλύτερη ανάλυση. Eίναι εμφανείς οι πρόσθετες υπερκατασκευές που μπήκαν βιαστικά για να στεγάσουν όσο περισσότερους πρόσφυγες ήταν δυνατόν.

Struma1.jpg
πηγή: Der Spiegel

----------


## τοξοτης

Τα περισσότερα των στοιχείων μπορεί να έχουν ξαναδημοσιευθεί.

  Career  
  Name:  Xantha (1867–?)
  S&#246;lyst (dates unknown)
  Sea Maid (1898–1902)
  Kafireus (1916–?)
  Esperos (?–1932)
  Makedoniya (1932–41)
  Struma (1941–42)
  Namesake:       

  possibly the Oceanid Xanthe (1867–?)
  S&#248;lyst in either Denmark or Norway (dates unknown)
  a mermaid (1898–1902)
  Kafireas in Euboea (1916–?)
  possibly Hesperus, the Evening Star (?–1932)
  The Greek region of Macedonia (1932–41)
  The River Struma in Bulgaria and Macedonia (1941–42)
  Owner:             

  Henry Paget, 2nd Marquess of Anglesey (1867–69)
  JL Phipps (1898–1902)
  Thrakiki Atmoploia (1916–?)
  Giorgios Mylonas (?–1932)
  Dimiter Nenkov (1932–41)
  Compa&#241;ia Mediterranea de Vapores Limitada (Jean D Pandelis) (1941–42)
  Port of registry:             

  United Kingdom 1867–1902
  Greece 1916–32
  Bulgaria 1932–41
  Panama 1941–42
  Builder:             Palmers Shipbuilding and Iron Company,[2] Jarrow, England
  Yard number:   217
  Launched:         1867
  Out of service:  24 February  1942
  Identification:    (as Esperos) code letters HQBN
  ICS Hotel.svgICS Quebec.svgICS Bravo.svgICS November.svg
  Fate:     sunk by torpedo
  Status:  wreck

  General characteristics
  Type:    steam yacht,
  then cargo ship
  Tonnage:          240 GRT; 158 NRT
  Length:             148.4 ft (45.2 m)
  Beam:   19.3 ft (5.9 m)
  Draught:           9.9 ft (3.0 m)
  Installed power:            

  originally 49 NHP Ernest Scott & Co quadruple-expansion steam engine,
  latterly replaced with Benz & Cie. 3-cylinder marine diesel engine
  Propulsion:       single screw
  Sail plan:           three-masted schooner (as built)
  Crew:   10 (1941–42)


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MV_Struma 

  British yacht Xantha in about 1890
  In 1941 she was renamed Struma

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/e/e1/The_Ship_Struma.jpg/1280px-The_Ship_Struma.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Στην Wikipedia διαβάζουμε τα παρακάτω 

  MV Struma
  From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



  MV Struma was a small ship with a long history that included a number of changes of use and many changes of name. She was built in 1867 as a British marquess's luxury steam yacht and ended 75 years later as a Greek diesel ship for carrying livestock. She was launched as SS Xantha, but subsequently carried the names SS S&#246;lyst, SS Sea Maid, SS Kafireus, SS Esperos, Makedoniya and finally MV Struma. As Struma she tried to take nearly 800 Jewish refugees from Romania to Palestine in December 1941. Turkey detained her in Istanbul because Britain refused to admit her passengers to Palestine. In February 1942 a Soviet submarine torpedoed and sank Struma in the Black Sea after Turkish authorities had towed her out to sea and cast her adrift.

  Building

  Palmers Shipbuilding and Iron Company of Jarrow in North East England built her in 1867 as the iron-hulled yacht Xantha for Henry Paget, 2nd Marquess of Anglesey, who was a courtier to Queen Victoria and Lord Lieutenant of Anglesey in North Wales. She had a quadruple-expansion steam engine built by Ernest Scott & Co of Newcastle upon Tyne, and three schooner-rigged masts.

  Changes of owner and use

  At some date an owner renamed her S&#246;lyst. In 1898 she was acquired by a JL Phipps, who renamed her Sea Maid. After 1902 Sea Maid's ownership is unclear. At some date she sailed to Greek waters, and one source suggests that in 1913 during the Balkan Wars the Kingdom of Greece requisitioned her as a troopship to take soldiers from Chalkidiki to Amphipolis.

  In 1916 a Greek shipping company, Thrakiki Atmoploia ("Thracian Steamships") acquired her, renamed her Kafireus and used her as a coastal trading vessel. At an unknown date she passed to another Greek owner, Giorgios Mylonas, who renamed her Esperos and registered her in Thessaloniki.

  In 1932 Mylonas sold her to a Bulgarian owner, Dimiter Nenkov, who renamed her Makedoniya, based her in the port of Varna and used her to carry cattle on the River Danube. Lloyd's Register of Shipping does not list her as Makedoniya, and she last appears as Esperos in the 1934 edition. If she was no longer ocean-going she may have been de-registered. One source claims Makedoniya was not in service after 1937.

  In 1941 Nenkov sold her to Compa&#241;ia Mediterranea de Vapores Limitada, which was controlled by a Greek shipping agent, Jean D Pandelis. He renamed her Struma and registered her under the Panamanian flag of convenience.

  At some date one of the ship's three masts had been removed. Lloyd's Register of Shipping lists her as still having her steam engine in 1934, but within a few years it had been replaced with a three-cylinder marine diesel engine built by Benz & Cie. of Mannheim in Germany.[4] Some sources claim that the diesel engine had been salvaged from a wreck sunk in the Danube.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MV_Struma

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Στην ιστοσελιδα http://www.naftotopos.gr/index.php?o...id=576&lang=el βρισκουμε κατι παλιες φωτογραφιες της Τηνου http://www.naftotopos.gr/index.php?o...id=576&lang=el  Αναμεσα τους και αυτη.
Τηνος.JPG

Η φωτογραφια φαινεται να ειναι απο την γιορτη του Ευαγγελισμου (μια και ο κοσμος ειναι ντυμενος καπως βαρεια) που την εποχη εκεινη γιορταζοταν στην Τηνο οσο και ο Δεκαπενταυγουστος..  Η χρονια πρεπει να ειναι πριν το 1915. Πολλα ακτοπλοικα που θα ηταν ωραια να μπορεσουμε καποια μερα να τα αναγνωρισουμε.  Αναμεσα τους και ενα ασπρο που χρειαζεται ειδικη μνεια.Νομιζω οτι ειναι το *Καφηρευς*, μια και το συγκρινα με τις γνωστες φωτογραφιες τιυ στην Αιδηψο και το βρισκω σχεδον παρομοιο...

Kafireus.jpgKafireus2.jpg19090807 Kafireus.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Απο μια αλλη εκδοση της γνωστης καρτ ποσταλ της Αιδηψου με το πλοιο *Καφηρευς* μπροστα απο το ξενοδοχειο Συλλα, μπορεσα να βγαλω δυο πολυ καθαρες εικονες του *Καφηρευς* που για πρωτη φορα μας επιτρεπουν να δουμε πολλες λεπτομερειες του πλοιου.

Kafireus.jpg

Kafireus2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Καθαροτατη φωτογραφια του επιβατηγου *ΚΑΦΗΡΕΥΣ* απο τις 16 Ιουνιου 1917. Συγκρινατε την με την προηγουμενη!
Νομιζω οτι ειναι πρωτη φορα που εχουμε μια τοσο καθαρη φωτογραφια. Ελπιζω να βοητησει οσους κανουν ερευνα για το *Struma*.

A great photograph of *KAFIREUS* in Volos on June 16, 1917  (Compare to the previous one).

Πηγη; La Mediatheque de l' Achitecture et du Patrimoine. 
http://www.culture.gouv.fr/public/mistral/memsmn_fr
http://www.culture.gouv.fr/public/mi...AX3=50&DOM=All 

Kafireus.jpg

Καφ1.jpgΚαφ2.jpg




> Localisation
>  Grece ; Thessalie ; Magnesia ; Volo (anciennement) ; Volos (actuellement)
> 
>  Nom de l'&#233;difice
> 
> 
>  Nom de l'objet
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Ellinis

Μερικές ανακοινώσεις δρομολογίων του 1924-25 με το πλοίο ως ΈΣΠΕΡΟΣ να κάνει ταξίδια για την "Ατμοπλοΐα Σ.Γούναρη & Σια" μεταξύ Πειραιά και Θεσσαλονίκης και την άγονη γράμμη της Χαλκιδικής.

esperos 24.jpg esperos 25.jpg

Σχετικά με αυτή την περίοδο είχα αναφέρει παλιότερα :



> για να πουληθεί τελικά το 1923 σε Αμερικανό υπήκοο, οπότε και υπέστειλε την Ελληνική σημαία.
> Το που ταξίδεψε τα  επόμενα χρόνια το ΕΣΠΕΡΟΣ δεν είναι ακόμη γνωστό αλλά γνωρίζουμε ότι το  1930 είχε ήδη βρεθεί στην ιδιοκτησία του Σ. Γούναρη που είχε έδρα στη  Θεσσαλονίκη.


Από τότε προέκυψε οτι το πλοίο ύψωσε ξανά το 1924 την Ελληνική σημαία και νηολογήθηκε στη Θεσσαλονίκη, έχοντας αγοραστεί από τον Σωκράτη Γούναρη υπό την ιδιοκτησία του οποίου παρέμεινε μέχρι την πώληση του στη Βουλγαρία το 1933.

Με την ευκαιρία να αναφέρουμε οτι το πλοίο στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία είναι το ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΗ, όπως είδαμε στο μεταξύ εδώ.



> _Ellinis_
> 
> Τι λες γι αυτη την φωτογραφια απο την Αιδηψο που βρηκα σημερα το βραδυ στο E-bay;   Παρουσιαζει μια κοπελα μπροστα σε ενα επιβατηγο της εποχης. Να ειναι το *ΚΑΦΗΡΕΥΣ*;  Φυσικα υπηρχαν και τοσα αλλα πρωην γιωτ που εκαναν το ταξιδι για την Αιδηψο τοτε (Λιμνη, Πανδωρα, κλπ) ...
> 
> Ο _τοξοτης_ ξερει καλα την Αιδηψο. Αν ανακαλυψει ποτε κτιστηκαν τα οικηματα πισω απο το κοριτσι τοτε αυτο  θα μας επιτρεψει να χρονολογησουμε την φωτογραφια
> 
> Kafireus.jpg
> 
> Aedispsos.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

21 Μαρτιου 1932 το *Εσπερος* του Γουναρη στα _Μακεδονικα Νεα_. Μαζι και το *Καλλιοπη* του Γαβαλα.

photo.jpg

----------


## johny1940

> paroskayak: What did you discoverer??? If indeed the *Kafireus* and the _Struma_ is the same ship then we have a major discovery. The *Struma* is a rather legendary and sad ship. We will have to further check all these things. But I do remember a _Kafireus_ in the early 1950s!
> 
> Please read this http://www.sephardicstudies.org/struma.html especially the statement





> Νίκο, τις ίδιες πληροφορίες έχω για το μοιραίο πλοίο, αν είναι το Καφηρεύς. Υπάρχει *καταχώρηση* για το Xantha, αν πρόκειται για το ίδιο σκαρί με το ζητούμενο μας. Επίσης, παραθέτω μερικά επιπλέον στοιχεία που περιπλέκουν περισσότερο το κουβάρι του Sturma. Τελικά, κανένας δεν είναι σίγουρος για την ταυτοποίηση είτε του Καφηρεύς ή του Sturma.





> Μετά από πολύ ψάξιμο κατάφερα να εντοπίσω στα Lloyds Register του 1917/18 τη σχετική εγγραφή για το ΚΑΦΗΡΕΥΣ η οποία αναφέρει:
> 
> _Kaphireus_ 
> _ex-Sea Maid (yacht), Solyst, Xantha_
> _του Χατζηκωνσταντή, Σύρα_
> _1867 - Palmer & Co, Newcastle_
> _204 grt. 148,4 x 19,3 x 9,9 ft._
> 
> Με λίγα λόγια το ΚΑΦΗΡΕΥΣ και το STRUMA έχουν την ίδια προϊστορία, άρα είναι ένα και το αυτό. 
> Ξέρετε οτι δεν λέω μεγάλες κουβέντες, αλλά εδώ καταφέραμε να λύσουμε ένα "μυστήριο" της ναυτικής ιστορίας και αυτό είναι σπουδαίο!


Πολύ ωραία η έρευνα που έκαναν οι τρείς φίλοι. Η πληροφορία για την ταυτότητα του Struma υπήρχε ήδη σε άρθρο του Paul Silverstone του 1991 και δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί συνέχισε να την αναζητεί και πιο μετά. Δείτε κάτω δεξιά στη σελίδα που σας παραθέτω.
Φωτογραφία1.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Εδω βρισκουμε την ανακοινωση της εγγραφης του πλοιου *ΚΑΦΗΡΕΥΣ* στο νηολογιο Συρου, οπως γραφτηκε στην _Πατριδα_ της Ερμουπολεως στις 12 Ιανουαριου 1902.

1902 Kafireus Patris Syrou.jpg

Και εδω μια επεξεργασια μιας πολυ λεπτομερους φωτογραφιας του πλοιου *ΚΑΦΗΡΕΥΣ* στον Βολο*. 

Kafireus.jpg
*

----------


## Ellinis

Στο τεύχος του περιοδικού "Ναυτική Ελλάς" που κυκλοφορεί υπάρχει ένα εκτενές άρθρο για το ΚΑΦΗΡΕΥΣ και το τραγικό τέλος του που συνέβη τέτοια εποχή το 1942. Να δούμε μια διαφήμιση που συμπεριλήφθηκε στο άρθρο, με τα δρομολόγια των δυο πλοίων της Ακτοπλοΐας Παγασητικού για το πανηγύρι στο Τρίκκερι:
kaphireus exc.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

To 1929 το πλοίο ταξίδευε πια με το όνομα ΕΣΠΕΡΟΣ ως φορτηγό και σε ένα ταξίδι με φορτίο τούβλων και άχυρου παρολίγο να ναυαγήσει όταν η κακοκαιρία το παρέσυρε ακυβέρνητο από τις ακτές της Χαλκιδικής μέχρι τη Σκιάθο! To τι συνέβει και πως το έσωσε το ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ ΤΟΓΙΑΣ μας το περιγράφει το παρακάτω απόσπασμα της εφημερίδας Ταχυδρόμος στις 31/8/1929 και το οποίο σχολίασε ο Γρηγόρης Καρταπάνης εδώ.


> «Η προχθεσινή σφοδρά θαλασσοταραχή και καταιγίς εύρε πλειστά όσα  ατμόπλοια εις πλούν ανά το πέλαγος, τα οποία ασφαλώς θα υφίσταντο ζημίας  αν, αλλά μεν εγκαίρως δεν κατέφευγον εις εκτός του δρομολογίου των  όρμους, αλλά δε, δεν παρέμεναν με μικρά τινά αναβολήν εις τους διάφορους  λιμένας. Ευτυχώς που η θαλασσοταραχή ήτο μικράς διάρκειας κι έτσι  πλειστά των εν πλώ ατμοπλοίων διέφυγον τον κίνδυνον
> 
> Ένα όμως των ατμόπλοίων τούτων, το Έσπερος διέτρεξε σοβαρότατον  κίνδυνον υπο τας ακολούθους περιστάσεις. Με φορτίον τούβλων και αχύρου,  απήρεν εκ Θεσσαλονίκης τας νυκτερινάς ώρας της παρελθούσης Πέμπτης  κατευθυνόμενον εις Χίον και Μυτιλήνην. Παρά την Κασσάνδραν όμως, λόγω  της σφοδράς θαλασσοταραχής, εθραύσθη ο τελικός άξων και το πηδάλιον και  το ατμόπλοιον ακυβέρνητον πλέον και κτυπώμενον υπό των κυμάτων  παρεσύρετο ανα το πέλαγος.
> 
>  Το πλήρωμα του ατμόπλοιου κατελήφθη υπό πανικού, λόγω δε της μικράς  χωρητικότητας του πλοίου και της λεπτότητος των πλευρών αφ’ ενός και της  μανίας των κυμάτων αφ΄ετέρου, ήρχισε να εκδηλούται ανησυχία περί της  τύχης του πλοίου. Εις μάτην η σειρήν του ατμοπλοίου εκάλει εις βοήθειαν  απεγνωσμένως. Το βαθύτατον σκότος και η μανία των κυμάτων εδυσχέραιναν  και αυτήν ακόμην την επισκόπισιν του ορίζοντος. Παρά τας διαταγάς του  πλοιάρχου, το πλήρωμα ήρχισε διαδηλούν τάσεις εγκαταλείψεώς του. Ούτω  ευάριθμοι ναύται επιβιβασθέντες λέμβου ήρχισαν κατευθυνόμενοι εις την  υποτιθέμενην ξηράν.
> 
>  Επι του πλοίου έμειναν μόνον ο ιδιοκτήτης κ. Μυλωνάς, ο πλοίαρχος κ.  Ηλ. Λεμός, ο πρώτος μηχανικός και 1-2 ναύται,οίτινες δια να γίνουν  αντιληπτοί ήναψαν πυρκαιάν επί του σκάφους και ήρχισαν πάλιν δια  συριγμάτων της σειρήνος να καλούν εις βοήθειαν.
> 
>  Εν τω μεταξύ το ατμόπλοιον έρμαιον των κυμάτων παρεσύρθη μίλια  ολόκληρα της Κασσάνδρας, θα κατεποντίζετο δε ασφαλώς ή θα εθραύετο επί  βράχων αν το εκ Θεσσαλονίκης ερχόμενον ατμόπλοιον Ν. Τόγιας δεν  επελαμβάνετο της διασώσεως. Ο Τόγιας ακριβώς την 3ην πρωινήν αντιληφθείς  τον άμεσον κίνδυνον που διέτρεχεν ο Έσπερος, επροχώρησεν ολοταχώς, μετά  υπεράνθρωπους δε προσπάθειας, κατόρθωσε να προσεγγίση το σκάφος ακριβώς  έξω της Σκιάθου, 10 μίλια βορείως του ακρ. Γουρούνι(σ.σ ακρ.της  Σκοπέλου).
> ...


Και μια ανακοίνωση δρομολογίων του ΕΣΠΕΡΟΣ από το 1922:
esperos 22.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> To 1929 το πλοίο ταξίδευε πια με το όνομα ΕΣΠΕΡΟΣ ως φορτηγό και σε ένα ταξίδι με φορτίο τούβλων και άχυρου παρολίγο να ναυαγήσει όταν η κακοκαιρία το παρέσυρε ακυβέρνητο από τις ακτές της Χαλκιδικής μέχρι τη Σκιάθο! To τι συνέβει και πως το έσωσε το ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ ΤΟΓΙΑΣ μας το περιγράφει το παρακάτω απόσπασμα της εφημερίδας Ταχυδρόμος στις 31/8/1929 και το οποίο σχολίασε ο Γρηγόρης Καρταπάνης εδώ.


Απο την Μακεδονια της 31ης Αυγουστου και της 1ης Σεπτεμβριου 1929 οταν πια το πλοιο ειχε γινει φορτηγο (τελευταια ταξιδια με επιβατες βρηκα το 1927). 

19290831 Esperos.jpg19290901 Esperos Embros.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Επι τελους βρεθηκε ενας πινακας του Antonio de Simone με το γιωτ *SEA MAID* που δεν ειναι αλλο απο το πλοιο *ΚΑΦΗΡΕΥΣ*. Με ειδοποιησε σημερα με μηνυμα ο Herbert THOMAS που εχει βαλει τον πινακα στο  eBay για ενα αρκετα υψηλο ποσο. Ειμαι βεβαιος οτι θα αγορασθει απο καποιον που ενδιαφερεται για το *STRUMA*.

Δεν θα το αντιγραψω εδω για να αποφυγω δικαστικα προβληματα, αλλα εξιζει να το δειτε.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/STRUMA-Ship...AAAOSwHo5afDD4

----------


## Ellinis

Μια ανακοίνωση με το ΚΑΦΗΡΕΥΣ τη γραμμή Κορινθιακού - Αμβρακικού το 1919.
kaphireus 1919.jpg

Και μια  εικόνα επιβίβασης σε κάποιο από τα ακτοπλοϊκά του μεσοπολέμου (από το ΕΛΙΑ)
8443814003_2ea871e0be_o.jpg

----------


## miltosanagnostou

Εδώ φαίνεται ένα πλήρης κατάλογος αλλαγής ιδιοκτησιών και ονομάτων του σκάφους, ενώ αναφέρεται και η υπόθεση της βύθισης του Struma.

http://www.tynebuiltships.co.uk/X-Ships/xantha1867.html

----------


## Ellinis

80 χρόνια συμπηρώνονται σήμερα από αυτό το πολύνεκρο ναυάγιο του άλλοτε ελληνικού ΚΑΦΗΡΕΥΣ και ΈΣΠΕΡΟΣ. 
Εδώ το βρίσκουμε το 1925 να ταξιδεύει στη Χαλκιδική και να προσφέρεται για εκδρομές
esperos 5-25 to upload 24-2-42 80 year anniv.jpg

esperos_5-25.jpg

Ενώ βλέπουμε και την πώληση του στη Βουλγαρία το 1933
esperos 1933 sale.png

Σύμφωνα με το Ναυτικό Μουσείο της Βάρνας παρακάτω το βλέπουμε όταν ταξίδευε πια υπό βουλγαρική σημαία. Κάποιες διαφορές στις υπερκατασκευές μάλλον προέκυψαν καθώς προς το τέλος χρησίμευσε ως ζωάδικο...
esperos as mv-struma-varna museum.jpg

----------

